# Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?



## Liability

Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?

Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?

1:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.

2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.

2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.

3:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.

If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.  

WTF is wrong with this man?


----------



## Coyote

How you greet a foreign dignitary depends alot on what is acceptable in that person's culture.


----------



## Liability

Coyote said:


> How you greet a foreign dignitary depends alot on what is acceptable in that person's culture.


There is some truth in that, coyote.

The Asian cultures do a lot of "bowing," as most of us have observed, but most American Presidents don't do it.  

A warm embrace for a foreign leader is all fine and dandy, but to offer such a display of "affection" for the man from Venezuela and yet to point a finger in the face of the guy from Canada is just plain rude.

Canadians, by the way, as a rule, are no more pleased with the rude behavior of having a finger pointed at them than we are here in the United States.  (I speak with some authority on that topic, having some Canadian forebears.)   I suppose I could be mistaken, but I kinda believe that the Israelis aren't all that taken with the rudeness of a finger in the face, either.


----------



## midcan5

Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind. 


"Crude absurdities, trivial nonsense, and sublime truths are equally potent in readying people for self-sacrifice if they are accepted as the sole, eternal truth."  Eric Hoffer


----------



## Baruch Menachem

It is not so much the how as the who.

and the how also.

Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.

He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends


----------



## Liability

midcan5 said:


> Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind.
> 
> * * * *



Your estimate of the scale (of something or other) is pretty shitty guesswork by you.

Of course, that's just your partisan nature being put on display.

That you have no legitimate answer to the question raised by the undeniable truth of the images is crystal clear, partisan hackboi.


----------



## kwc57

Drudge wouldn't have a politcal hack axe to grind would he?  Nah!!!! 

I wonder why he didn't post this picture? 

View attachment 9991

What the fuck is wrong with this man putting his arm around a close ally and smiling?


----------



## Liability

Baruch Menachem said:


> It is not so much the how as the who.
> 
> and the how also.
> 
> Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.
> 
> *He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends*



Exactly!

You hit that nail square on the head!

*He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends!*

And -- sadly -- many partisan liberal hack Obamaphiles have no problem with this.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Drudge wouldn't have a politcal hack axe to grind would he?  Nah!!!!
> 
> I wonder why he didn't post this picture?
> 
> View attachment 9991



Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?

Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.


----------



## Coyote

Liability said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you greet a foreign dignitary depends alot on what is acceptable in that person's culture.
> 
> 
> 
> There is some truth in that, coyote.
> 
> The Asian cultures do a lot of "bowing," as most of us have observed, but most American Presidents don't do it.
> 
> A warm embrace for a foreign leader is all fine and dandy, but to offer such a display of "affection" for the man from Venezuela and yet to point a finger in the face of the guy from Canada is just plain rude.
Click to expand...


But what is the context?  Each picture is in isolation.  Some are clearly greetings, but when he is pointing a finger - is it gesturing in the middle of a talk between them? Joking between them?  I am suspicious about isolated pictures as I am of isolated quotes.

Not sure about Chavez.



> Canadians, by the way, as a rule, are no more pleased with the rude behavior of having a finger pointed at them than we are here in the United States.  (I speak with some authority on that topic, having some Canadian forebears.)   I suppose I could be mistaken, but I kinda believe that the Israelis aren't all that taken with the rudeness of a finger in the face, either.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge wouldn't have a politcal hack axe to grind would he?  Nah!!!!
> 
> I wonder why he didn't post this picture?
> 
> View attachment 9991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
Click to expand...


Any idea what he might have been saying to the Canadian PM?  I didn't think so.  I know you are familar with the old term of "intent matters and it matters alot".  So does context......and you have none.


----------



## Liability

Coyote said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you greet a foreign dignitary depends alot on what is acceptable in that person's culture.
> 
> 
> 
> There is some truth in that, coyote.
> 
> The Asian cultures do a lot of "bowing," as most of us have observed, but most American Presidents don't do it.
> 
> A warm embrace for a foreign leader is all fine and dandy, but to offer such a display of "affection" for the man from Venezuela and yet to point a finger in the face of the guy from Canada is just plain rude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what is the context?  Each picture is in isolation.  Some are clearly greetings, but when he is pointing a finger - is it gesturing in the middle of a talk between them? Joking between them?  I am suspicious about isolated pictures as I am of isolated quotes.
> 
> Not sure about Chavez.
> 
> * * * *
Click to expand...


Again, a fair question.

From  reading the captions that go along with all of the Yahoo images (links embedded in the images), it is apparent that in each case, the photo op was the "meet and greet" beginning of the Summit.

And when, exactly, is it considered appropriate to stick your finger in the face of a respected fellow world "leader?"


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge wouldn't have a politcal hack axe to grind would he?  Nah!!!!
> 
> I wonder why he didn't post this picture?
> 
> View attachment 9991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any idea what he might have been saying to the Canadian PM?  I didn't think so.  I know you are familar with the old term of "intent matters and it matters alot".  So does context......and you have none.
Click to expand...


So you have no valid come-back?  That is as I suspected.

An image of President Obama appearing civil and polite with the Canadian PM constituted "proof" enough for you of the partisan hack-istry of Drudge.  But you cannot show the President sticking his finger in the faces of other world leaders, so your rejoinder is exposed as bullshit.

Not a surprise.

Bullshit is all we expect from you and pretty much all you ever offer.


----------



## rdean

Liability said:


> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?



Perhaps he was saying, "The can is behind that curtain"?

The bottom line is "I don't remember Bush ever calling such a summit".  Oh wait, now I remember why.  After Bush lied to the rest of the world, they thought Bush and the Republicans were MORE dangerous than al Qaeda.  Even Vicente Fox, the ONE leader Bush thought liked him, told everyone that Cowboy George was "afraid" of horses.

Republicans have lied so much to America and the Rest of the World, they are "frustrated" no one believes anything they say.  And with good reason.  If only a few would learn how to read, they could read the story of, "The Boy who cried Wolf".


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what he might have been saying to the Canadian PM?  I didn't think so.  I know you are familar with the old term of "intent matters and it matters alot".  So does context......and you have none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have no valid come-back?  That is as I suspected.
> 
> An image of President Obama appearing civil and polite with the Canadian PM constituted "proof" enough for you of the partisan hack-istry of Drudge.  But you cannot show the President sticking his finger in the faces of other world leaders, so your rejoinder is exposed as bullshit.
> 
> Not a surprise.
> 
> Bullshit is all we expect from you and pretty much all you ever offer.
Click to expand...


Hey fuckwit, you made the accusation with no context, so my point was very valid.  Don't get you panties in a wad when someone calls you on you jumping rope to hack conclusions.  The pic I posted gives another perspective.  Are they friendly with one another or not?  Based on the two pictures, it could be either.  And isn't it amazing that the post right before mine made the same point and you thought it was a fair question.  I shouldn't get under your skin that much.......should I?


----------



## Coyote

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge wouldn't have a politcal hack axe to grind would he?  Nah!!!!
> 
> I wonder why he didn't post this picture?
> 
> View attachment 9991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
Click to expand...


or Australian, or the representative from the EU, or India....or Japan....

Perhaps this is much ado about nothing?


----------



## Coyote

kwc57 said:


> Drudge wouldn't have a politcal hack axe to grind would he?  Nah!!!!
> 
> I wonder why he didn't post this picture?
> 
> View attachment 9991
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with this man putting his arm around a close ally and smiling?



Good point


----------



## Article 15

> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?



Wrong?

Not sure if it's wrong but if he's using them to make the POTUS look bad he's certainly being dishonest.


----------



## kwc57

Coyote said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge wouldn't have a politcal hack axe to grind would he?  Nah!!!!
> 
> I wonder why he didn't post this picture?
> 
> View attachment 9991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or Australian, or the representative from the EU, or India....or Japan....
> 
> Perhaps this is much ado about nothing?
Click to expand...


Just a little ODS or in Liability's case, PMS.


----------



## Liability

Coyote said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge wouldn't have a politcal hack axe to grind would he?  Nah!!!!
> 
> I wonder why he didn't post this picture?
> 
> View attachment 9991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or Australian, or the representative from the EU, or India....or Japan....
> 
> Perhaps this is much ado about nothing?
Click to expand...


Your response was pointless.  He stuck his finger in the face of the CANADIAN PM and some time earlier (different venue) in the face of the ISRAELI PM.  Nobody is arguing that he is obligated to stick his finger in the face of EVERY one of our closer allies.  

What's telling is that he DOES it ONLY to allies (if not all allies) and NEVER to the ones who are nominally on less than friendly terms with us.

Perhaps you are straining to make it seem smaller than it is?


----------



## Article 15

Liability said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Australian, or the representative from the EU, or India....or Japan....
> 
> Perhaps this is much ado about nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response was pointless.  He stuck his finger in the face of the CANADIAN PM and some time earlier (different venue) in the face of the ISRAELI PM.  Nobody is arguing that he is obligated to stick his finger in the face of EVERY one of our closer allies.
> 
> What's telling is that he DOES it ONLY to allies (if not all allies) and NEVER to the ones who are nominally on less than friendly terms with us.
> 
> Perhaps you are straining to make it seem smaller than it is?
Click to expand...


Unless you can tell us the specifics behind the conversation and what he was saying exactly when the pointing went down you are making a big deal out of nothing ...


----------



## Article 15

He could have been pointing at him and saying, "You are the best Prime Minister Canada has ever had," for all we know.


----------



## Dante

Liability said:


> Your response was pointless.  He stuck his finger in the face of the CANADIAN PM and some time earlier (different venue) in the face of the ISRAELI PM.  Nobody is arguing that he is obligated to stick his finger in the face of EVERY one of our closer allies.
> 
> What's telling is that he DOES it ONLY to allies (if not all allies) and NEVER to the ones who are nominally on less than friendly terms with us.
> 
> Perhaps you are straining to make it seem smaller than it is?



    

.

      


..


----------



## Sarah G

Liability said:


> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?



Liability, Matt Drudge is just plain wrong most of the time.

I see nothing wrong with any of these greetings, Drudge has no idea what Obama's relationship is with any of these people, he's just making things up as he goes, as usual.  Obama is always so engaging, and comfortable in his own skin, these Drudge story pictures are petty.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Australian, or the representative from the EU, or India....or Japan....
> 
> Perhaps this is much ado about nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response was pointless.  He stuck his finger in the face of the CANADIAN PM and some time earlier (different venue) in the face of the ISRAELI PM.  Nobody is arguing that he is obligated to stick his finger in the face of EVERY one of our closer allies.
> 
> What's telling is that he DOES it ONLY to allies (if not all allies) and NEVER to the ones who are nominally on less than friendly terms with us.
> 
> Perhaps you are straining to make it seem smaller than it is?
Click to expand...


Speaking of pointless.....shouldn't you be doing this  instead of this ?  Just sayin'.


----------



## Sarah G

Article 15 said:


> He could have been pointing at him and saying, "You are the best Prime Minister Canada has ever had," for all we know.



More likely that than the way Drudge is attempting to spin it.


----------



## Coyote

Liability said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drudge might have a degree of partisan affiliation.  Who doesn't?
> 
> Now show us the one of our illustrious President sticking his finger in the face of the President of Venezuela or the Chinese Premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or Australian, or the representative from the EU, or India....or Japan....
> 
> Perhaps this is much ado about nothing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your response was pointless.  He stuck his finger in the face of the CANADIAN PM and some time earlier (different venue) in the face of the ISRAELI PM.  Nobody is arguing that he is obligated to stick his finger in the face of EVERY one of our closer allies.
> 
> What's telling is that he* DOES it ONLY to allies* (if not all allies) and NEVER to the ones who are nominally on less than friendly terms with us.
Click to expand...


How do you know?



> Perhaps you are straining to make it seem smaller than it is?




Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Coyote

Sarah G said:


> Liability, Matt Drudge is just plain wrong most of the time.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with any of these greetings, Drudge has no idea what Obama's relationship is with any of these people, he's just making things up as he goes, as usual.  Obama is always so engaging, and comfortable in his own skin, *these Drudge story pictures are petty*.



Pretty much...and without context there is no way of knowing what went on outside one photograph frame.

Drudge has also been known to doctor photos.


----------



## Coyote

I'm guessing this the other notorious finger-pointing photo:






...which, if it is, is really stretching to make a claim of rudeness since it looks like a gesture made with the hand and finger parallel to his chest, not pointing at it.


----------



## kwc57

Coyote said:


> I'm guessing this the other notorious finger-pointing photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...which, if it is, is really stretching to make a claim of rudeness since it looks like a gesture made with the hand and finger parallel to his chest, not pointing at it.



Perhaps he was pointing to a folder at Netanyahu's seat and asking if it contained more US secrets being sold to China by Israel.  After all, what are friends for?


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what he might have been saying to the Canadian PM?  I didn't think so.  I know you are familar with the old term of "intent matters and it matters alot".  So does context......and you have none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no valid come-back?  That is as I suspected.
> 
> An image of President Obama appearing civil and polite with the Canadian PM constituted "proof" enough for you of the partisan hack-istry of Drudge.  But you cannot show the President sticking his finger in the faces of other world leaders, so your rejoinder is exposed as bullshit.
> 
> Not a surprise.
> 
> Bullshit is all we expect from you and pretty much all you ever offer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey fuckwit, you made the accusation with no context, so my point was very valid.  Don't get you panties in a wad when someone calls you on you jumping rope to hack conclusions.  The pic I posted gives another perspective.  Are they friendly with one another or not?  Based on the two pictures, it could be either.  And isn't it amazing that the post right before mine made the same point and you thought it was a fair question.  I shouldn't get under your skin that much.......should I?
Click to expand...


Hey shit for brains scumbag:

I made no accusation, you dishonest asshole.

And you, hypocritical gasbag douchetard that you always are, promptly offered your mere speculation without any context either.  

So, on balance, you are still a useless used sanitary napkin.


----------



## Sarah G

Coyote said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liability, Matt Drudge is just plain wrong most of the time.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with any of these greetings, Drudge has no idea what Obama's relationship is with any of these people, he's just making things up as he goes, as usual.  Obama is always so engaging, and comfortable in his own skin, *these Drudge story pictures are petty*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much...and without context there is no way of knowing what went on outside one photograph frame.
> 
> Drudge has also been known to doctor photos.
Click to expand...


He doctors photos and stories.  Never ever a retraction either.


----------



## manu1959

rdean said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps he was saying, "The can is behind that curtain"?
> 
> The bottom line is "I don't remember Bush ever calling such a summit".  Oh wait, now I remember why.  After Bush lied to the rest of the world, they thought Bush and the Republicans were MORE dangerous than al Qaeda.  Even Vicente Fox, the ONE leader Bush thought liked him, told everyone that Cowboy George was "afraid" of horses.
> 
> Republicans have lied so much to America and the Rest of the World, they are "frustrated" no one believes anything they say.  And with good reason.  If only a few would learn how to read, they could read the story of, "The Boy who cried Wolf".
Click to expand...


what does bush have to do with obama's trend in greeting heads of state?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama is just stupid and incapable of learning, there's no other explanation for his continued instance on the incredibly bad protocol of an American President bowing to foreign leaders even bowing to the foreign looking mayor of Tampa.

The first time you chalk it up to total fucking ignorance and laziness, when he keeps doing it, it means he's stupid and can't learn


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no valid come-back?  That is as I suspected.
> 
> An image of President Obama appearing civil and polite with the Canadian PM constituted "proof" enough for you of the partisan hack-istry of Drudge.  But you cannot show the President sticking his finger in the faces of other world leaders, so your rejoinder is exposed as bullshit.
> 
> Not a surprise.
> 
> Bullshit is all we expect from you and pretty much all you ever offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuckwit, you made the accusation with no context, so my point was very valid.  Don't get you panties in a wad when someone calls you on you jumping rope to hack conclusions.  The pic I posted gives another perspective.  Are they friendly with one another or not?  Based on the two pictures, it could be either.  And isn't it amazing that the post right before mine made the same point and you thought it was a fair question.  I shouldn't get under your skin that much.......should I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains scumbag:
> 
> I made no accusation, you dishonest asshole.
> 
> And you, hypocritical gasbag douchetard that you always are, promptly offered your mere speculation without any context either.
> 
> So, on balance, you are still a useless used sanitary napkin.
Click to expand...


Ohhhhhh, I did get under that pretty pink thin skin of yours didn't I Nancyboy?  I'm just tickled to death!  Are you going to get your butt sniffing toadie to come take up for you again?


----------



## Coyote

Liability said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is some truth in that, coyote.
> 
> The Asian cultures do a lot of "bowing," as most of us have observed, but most American Presidents don't do it.
> 
> A warm embrace for a foreign leader is all fine and dandy, but to offer such a display of "affection" for the man from Venezuela and yet to point a finger in the face of the guy from Canada is just plain rude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what is the context?  Each picture is in isolation.  Some are clearly greetings, but when he is pointing a finger - is it gesturing in the middle of a talk between them? Joking between them?  I am suspicious about isolated pictures as I am of isolated quotes.
> 
> Not sure about Chavez.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, a fair question.
> 
> From  reading the captions that go along with all of the Yahoo images (links embedded in the images), *it is apparent that in each case, the photo op was the "meet and greet" beginning of the Summit.*
Click to expand...


Is it?  For some reason, the positioning and background of the picture with the Canadian PM is different than those of the others.  



> And when, exactly, is it considered appropriate to stick your finger in the face of a respected fellow world "leader?"



What the pictures shows is a single frame freezing a moment in mid gesture.  It's meaningless without knowing what came before, what came after and what was being said.  It could be part of a fluid gesture raising his hand into something else.  If you don't know - it's easy to spin isn't it?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

As a ship of state, Obama is an Iowa Class Embarrassment


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fuckwit, you made the accusation with no context, so my point was very valid.  Don't get you panties in a wad when someone calls you on you jumping rope to hack conclusions.  The pic I posted gives another perspective.  Are they friendly with one another or not?  Based on the two pictures, it could be either.  And isn't it amazing that the post right before mine made the same point and you thought it was a fair question.  I shouldn't get under your skin that much.......should I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains scumbag:
> 
> I made no accusation, you dishonest asshole.
> 
> And you, hypocritical gasbag douchetard that you always are, promptly offered your mere speculation without any context either.
> 
> So, on balance, you are still a useless used sanitary napkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh, I did get under that * * * skin of yours didn't I * * * *
Click to expand...


Why, no.  Not even a little.  Your mindless and typically dishonest self-congratulation notwithstanding, you have no capacity to get under anybody's skin, stupid.

Responding to your bullshit to expose you for the lying shit you are is not evidence of you getting under my skin.

Apparently, though, I have nettled the shit out of you!



Good.  Eat it, asshole!


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> I made no accusation.



Except you said this....."A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians. "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.

If memory serves, this President also *pointed his finger in the face *of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort. "


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made no accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you said this....."A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians. "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also *pointed his finger in the face *of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort. "
Click to expand...


Yes.  I did write that.  Both of those things, in fact.

And?

(You do realize you are severely retarded, right?)


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit for brains scumbag:
> 
> I made no accusation, you dishonest asshole.
> 
> And you, hypocritical gasbag douchetard that you always are, promptly offered your mere speculation without any context either.
> 
> So, on balance, you are still a useless used sanitary napkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh, I did get under that * * * skin of yours didn't I * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why, no.  Not even a little.  Your mindless and typically dishonest self-congratulation notwithstanding, you have no capacity to get under anybody's skin, stupid.
> 
> Responding to your bullshit to expose you for the lying shit you are is not evidence of you getting under my skin.
> 
> Apparently, though, I have nettled the shit out of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Good.  Eat it, asshole!
Click to expand...


Careful there sweetie, I don't enjoy ducking the flying spittle rant like that.  Do try to contain yourself, you might get the vapors.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The Mayor of Tampa.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> * * * *
> 
> Careful there sweetie, I don't enjoy ducking the flying spittle rant like that.  Do try to contain yourself, you might get the vapors. * * * *



As I noted about you before, you've got nothing.

LOL!


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Careful there sweetie, I don't enjoy ducking the flying spittle rant like that.  Do try to contain yourself, you might get the vapors. * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I noted about you before, you've got nothing.
> 
> LOL!
Click to expand...


Says the whiney baby who just negged me for making him look like a fool in his own thread.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the neg rep.  I'm laughing at you over getting so upset you felt the need to do it.   If it makes your sore little butthole feel any better, neg me a few more times for good measure.  I do want you to feel better after the butt fucking you got.   I've been pos repped for this thread more than enough to make up for anything you could dish out girly boy.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Careful there sweetie, I don't enjoy ducking the flying spittle rant like that.  Do try to contain yourself, you might get the vapors. * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I noted about you before, you've got nothing.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the whiney baby who just negged me for making him look like a fool in his own thread.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the neg rep.  I'm laughing at you over getting so upset you felt the need to do it.   If it makes your sore little butthole feel any better, neg me a few more times for good measure.  I do want you to feel better after the butt fucking you got.   I've been pos repped for this thread more than enough to make up for anything you could dish out girly boy.
Click to expand...



As you knew when you posted that ^ lie, stupid, I negged you for lying.  Nobody would EVER neg you for making them look stupid.     You don't have any such ability.  You are far too unintelligent to pull off such a stunt.  You couldn't even expose CriscoFEARa's glaring imbecility.  

So, again, you deliberate liar:  I negged you for lying.  Nothing more.  As I suggested to you, you should, someday, at least consider TRYING to be honest.

It looks like today isn't that day.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I noted about you before, you've got nothing.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the whiney baby who just negged me for making him look like a fool in his own thread.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the neg rep.  I'm laughing at you over getting so upset you felt the need to do it.   If it makes your sore little butthole feel any better, neg me a few more times for good measure.  I do want you to feel better after the butt fucking you got.   I've been pos repped for this thread more than enough to make up for anything you could dish out girly boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As you knew when you posted that ^ lie, stupid, I negged you for lying.  Nobody would EVER neg you for making them look stupid.     You don't have any such ability.  You are far too unintelligent to pull off such a stunt.  You couldn't even expose CriscoFEARa's glaring imbecility.
> 
> So, again, you deliberate liar:  I negged you for lying.  Nothing more.  As I suggested to you, you should, someday, at least consider TRYING to be honest.
> 
> It looks like today isn't that day.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry I pwned you and it hurts so bad.....it really was for your own good.  Perhaps you should just log off for the day, find a nice bench outside to sit on and ponder your actions.


----------



## bodecea

midcan5 said:


> Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind.
> 
> 
> "Crude absurdities, trivial nonsense, and sublime truths are equally potent in readying people for self-sacrifice if they are accepted as the sole, eternal truth."  Eric Hoffer



Videos of the entire event are much more revealing...freeze frame photos can be made to look like almost anything...remember the picture of Obama supposed looking at that woman's ass?   You look to the  video, he was turning to help someone (another woman all together) on the stairs...


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says the whiney baby who just negged me for making him look like a fool in his own thread.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining about the neg rep.  I'm laughing at you over getting so upset you felt the need to do it.   If it makes your sore little butthole feel any better, neg me a few more times for good measure.  I do want you to feel better after the butt fucking you got.   I've been pos repped for this thread more than enough to make up for anything you could dish out girly boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you knew when you posted that ^ lie, stupid, I negged you for lying.  Nobody would EVER neg you for making them look stupid.     You don't have any such ability.  You are far too unintelligent to pull off such a stunt.  You couldn't even expose CriscoFEARa's glaring imbecility.
> 
> So, again, you deliberate liar:  I negged you for lying.  Nothing more.  As I suggested to you, you should, someday, at least consider TRYING to be honest.
> 
> It looks like today isn't that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I pwned you * * * *
Click to expand...


It's funny that every time one of your retards gets a bitch slapping, you always make that mindless dishonest claim.  

You remain a complete abject lying sack of rancid pus.

You bore me.


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind.
> 
> 
> "Crude absurdities, trivial nonsense, and sublime truths are equally potent in readying people for self-sacrifice if they are accepted as the sole, eternal truth."  Eric Hoffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videos of the entire event are much more revealing...freeze frame photos can be made to look like almost anything...remember the picture of Obama supposed looking at that woman's ass?   You look to the  video, he was turning to help someone (another woman all together) on the stairs...
Click to expand...


There is a kernel of truth in that post.

I happen to agree that the famous image of the President supposedly oogling that young lady's ass was indeed misleading.

And yes, that does mean that some of the Drudge images _could_ also be misleading.

On the other hand, when a pattern starts to emerge, it can be a mistake to pretend we don't see it.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you knew when you posted that ^ lie, stupid, I negged you for lying.  Nobody would EVER neg you for making them look stupid.     You don't have any such ability.  You are far too unintelligent to pull off such a stunt.  You couldn't even expose CriscoFEARa's glaring imbecility.
> 
> So, again, you deliberate liar:  I negged you for lying.  Nothing more.  As I suggested to you, you should, someday, at least consider TRYING to be honest.
> 
> It looks like today isn't that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I pwned you * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny that every time one of your retards gets a bitch slapping, you always make that mindless dishonest claim.
> 
> You remain a complete abject lying sack of rancid pus.
> 
> You bore me.
Click to expand...


Am I really this important to you?  Do I really matter this much?  Should I be flattered or repulsed?  Point out this supposed lie you keep claiming.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I pwned you * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that every time one of your retards gets a bitch slapping, you always make that mindless dishonest claim.
> 
> You remain a complete abject lying sack of rancid pus.
> 
> You bore me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I really this important to you?  Do I really matter this much?  Should I be flattered or repulsed?  Point out this supposed lie you keep claiming.
Click to expand...



LOL!  You are starved for attention.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that every time one of your retards gets a bitch slapping, you always make that mindless dishonest claim.
> 
> You remain a complete abject lying sack of rancid pus.
> 
> You bore me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I really this important to you?  Do I really matter this much?  Should I be flattered or repulsed?  Point out this supposed lie you keep claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You are starved for attention.
Click to expand...


The old "I'll turn it on him" ploy isn't going to work.  All people have to do is read the thread to see you are all twisted off and trying to save face.  I'll play as long as you want.  I've had you dancing for me all day.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

bodecea said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind.
> 
> 
> "Crude absurdities, trivial nonsense, and sublime truths are equally potent in readying people for self-sacrifice if they are accepted as the sole, eternal truth."  Eric Hoffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Videos of the entire event are much more revealing...freeze frame photos can be made to look like almost anything...remember the picture of Obama supposed looking at that woman's ass?   You look to the  video, he was turning to help someone (another woman all together) on the stairs...
Click to expand...


The KoolAid is strong in this one

He's fucking bowing Boedy, he's the only one making himself look like a fucking hick with no understanding of how a US President meets people, there's no photoshop or context, he just likes bowing especially to Orientals who view it as an embarrassing breach of protocol


----------



## Old Rocks

Baruch Menachem said:


> It is not so much the how as the who.
> 
> and the how also.
> 
> Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.
> 
> He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends



HUH! That was Brazil's President, not Venezuela's.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

OK, this was Photoshopped, but it could happen


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I really this important to you?  Do I really matter this much?  Should I be flattered or repulsed?  Point out this supposed lie you keep claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You are starved for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old "I'll turn it on him" ploy isn't going to work.  All people have to do is read the thread to see you are all twisted off and trying to save face.  I'll play as long as you want.  I've had you dancing for me all day.
Click to expand...


You and Dainty are both attention starved little pussies.

 Which gives me an idea.  Why don't you PM Dainty and be his bestest buddy?  Pen pals so to speak!


----------



## Liability

If one discounts KWC's pointless posts (_all bait-material all the time since that pussy has nothing substantive to contribute_) and if one also discounts a humorous photoshopped effort [   ], this thread is gonna wither away and die soon.  SO, I figure it's time to compile some additional images of President oBOWma doing his obsequious thing:
















*EDIT to INSERT this one* (not so bad):  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




CrusaderFrank already noted this one, but I think it's fun.  The President bows to her Serene Royal Highness and Imperial Majesty, the Mayor of Tampa!   :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, finally, here is one of my personal favorites.  *The President bowing to a bowl of fruit*!


----------



## Liability

Hey Boys and Girls!  Do you know what TIME it is?

Yes!  It's time for the President of the United States of America 
to BOW to somebody or other!


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You are starved for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old "I'll turn it on him" ploy isn't going to work.  All people have to do is read the thread to see you are all twisted off and trying to save face.  I'll play as long as you want.  I've had you dancing for me all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and Dainty are both attention starved little pussies.
> 
> Which gives me an idea.  Why don't you PM Dainty and be his bestest buddy?  Pen pals so to speak!
Click to expand...


Sorry, but it appears I've become the object of your desire since YOU have filled my PM box with your incessant pissing, moaning, whining and spittle filled rants.......and you just can't resist coming back for more.   Dance puppet, dance!


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> * * * *
> 
> Sorry, but it appears I've become the object of your desire since YOU have filled my PM box with your incessant pissing, moaning, whining and spittle filled rants.......and you just can't resist coming back for more. * * * *



You certainly ARE sorry, but this is not the time for you to confess how lame you are.  


That whole schtick about how, supposedly, you "have become the object" of my supposed "desire" has been tried (ineffectually though it may have been) by many other nitwits.  You are utterly unoriginal.  

Every time I respond -- to mock you limp efforts -- you come running back for more, and like a litany of lightweights in whose shadows you stand, your only resort is to pretend (because as we can all see, you are quite dishonest) you go with the pretense that you are somehow manipulating me.  



It hasn't worked before, you vaginal discharge, and you certainly  have no chance of making it work, either.

Naturally, I will continue to expose you as the tool you are.  

Thanks for playing!


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I really this important to you?  Do I really matter this much?  Should I be flattered or repulsed?  Point out this supposed lie you keep claiming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You are starved for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The old "I'll turn it on him" ploy isn't going to work.  All people have to do is read the thread to see you are all twisted off and trying to save face.  I'll play as long as you want.  I've had you dancing for me all day.
Click to expand...


It's the Monkey with his fist stuck in the bottle scenerio.


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The old "I'll turn it on him" ploy isn't going to work.  All people have to do is read the thread to see you are all twisted off and trying to save face.  I'll play as long as you want.  I've had you dancing for me all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Dainty are both attention starved little pussies.
> 
> Which gives me an idea.  Why don't you PM Dainty and be his bestest buddy?  Pen pals so to speak!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it appears I've become the object of your desire since YOU have filled my PM box with your incessant pissing, moaning, whining and spittle filled rants.......and you just can't resist coming back for more.   Dance puppet, dance!
Click to expand...

Sigh...guess it's your turn in the barrel.  My condolences.


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  You are starved for attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old "I'll turn it on him" ploy isn't going to work.  All people have to do is read the thread to see you are all twisted off and trying to save face.  I'll play as long as you want.  I've had you dancing for me all day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the Monkey with his fist stuck in the bottle scenerio.
Click to expand...


Speaking of the old litany of predecessors, here's one of kwc's lightweight forerunners.

Good to see you still have no originality or integrity boredtoseeya!


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Sorry, but it appears I've become the object of your desire since YOU have filled my PM box with your incessant pissing, moaning, whining and spittle filled rants.......and you just can't resist coming back for more. * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly ARE sorry, but this is not the time for you to confess how lame you are.
> 
> 
> That whole schtick about how, supposedly, you "have become the object" of my supposed "desire" has been tried (ineffectually though it may have been) by many other nitwits.  You are utterly unoriginal.
> 
> Every time I respond -- to mock you limp efforts -- you come running back for more, and like a litany of lightweights in whose shadows you stand, your only resort is to pretend (because as we can all see, you are quite dishonest) you go with the pretense that you are somehow manipulating me.
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't worked before, you vaginal discharge, and you certainly  have no chance of making it work, either.
> 
> Naturally, I will continue to expose you as the tool you are.
> 
> Thanks for playing!
Click to expand...


Would you like some cheese with that whine?

View attachment 10004


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> * * * *
> 
> Would you like some cheese with that whine?
> 
> View attachment 10004



OMG.  Sad.  Even the least effective 3rd graders would be embarrassed to be like you.


----------



## kwc57

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and Dainty are both attention starved little pussies.
> 
> Which gives me an idea.  Why don't you PM Dainty and be his bestest buddy?  Pen pals so to speak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it appears I've become the object of your desire since YOU have filled my PM box with your incessant pissing, moaning, whining and spittle filled rants.......and you just can't resist coming back for more.   Dance puppet, dance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh...guess it's your turn in the barrel.  My condolences.
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm not in the barrel.  I'm on the outside shooting the fish inside. 

What you can't see is how many PM's I have from Liability.  He pisses and moans.  I poke.  He pisses and moans and calls me names.  I poke a little more.  He dances, I poke, he prances, I poke.  Eventually one of us will get bored, but his efforts are born out of anger and frustration where mine are born out of entertainment and humor.  I could keep this up all week.


----------



## kwc57

liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> would you like some cheese with that whine?
> 
> View attachment 10004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg.  Sad.  Even the least effective 3rd graders would be embarrassed to be like you.
Click to expand...


View attachment 10005


----------



## Liability

KWCtroll:

Is there ever a topic on which a pussy like you is capable of staying on topic?  

No?

It didn't look like there was.

The good news is, despite the fact that you are completely re-confirming with each one of your failed posting efforts just how much of a douche bag you are, *our President would undoubtedly bow to you, too, if you were the head of state of a non American ally!*


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> KWCtroll:
> 
> Is there ever a topic on which a pussy like you is capable of staying on topic?
> 
> No?
> 
> It didn't look like there was.
> 
> The good news is, despite the fact that you are completely re-confirming with each one of your failed posting efforts just how much of a douche bag you are, *our President would undoubtedly bow to you, too, if you were the head of state of a non American ally!*



Do you do this everytime you read one of my posts?

View attachment 10006

I'm flattered, but not interested.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> KWCtroll:
> 
> Is there ever a topic on which a pussy like you is capable of staying on topic?
> 
> No?
> 
> It didn't look like there was.
> 
> The good news is, despite the fact that you are completely re-confirming with each one of your failed posting efforts just how much of a douche bag you are, *our President would undoubtedly bow to you, too, if you were the head of state of a non American ally!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do this everytime you read one of my posts?
> 
> View attachment 10006
> 
> I'm flattered, but not interested.
Click to expand...


So, you agree you have no intent to bother yourself with the topic itself?

I accept that confirmation of my observation.

President oBOWma bows to your ability to deflect!


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> KWCtroll:
> 
> Is there ever a topic on which a pussy like you is capable of staying on topic?
> 
> No?
> 
> It didn't look like there was.
> 
> The good news is, despite the fact that you are completely re-confirming with each one of your failed posting efforts just how much of a douche bag you are, *our President would undoubtedly bow to you, too, if you were the head of state of a non American ally!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do this everytime you read one of my posts?
> 
> View attachment 10006
> 
> I'm flattered, but not interested.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you agree you have no intent to bother yourself with the topic itself?
> 
> I accept that confirmation of my observation.
> 
> President oBOWma bows to your ability to deflect!
Click to expand...


You changed the topic cupcake.  I along with a few others showed you the error of your ways and you went on the attack.  You accused Obama of wagging his finger in the Canadian PM's face.  People said you can't take a single image and make assumptions without context.  You stated that it was a fair question with the other posters who said that.  When I said it and provided another readily available picture that Drudge chose not to use where Obama and the PM have their arms around each other and smiling, you went off and here we are.  You really need to hold it together and grow a thicker skin if you want to post on interweb boards.  If you plan on outlasting me, you'd better pack a lunch and your nap mat little fellow.  I've got nothing but time.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you do this everytime you read one of my posts?
> 
> View attachment 10006
> 
> I'm flattered, but not interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you agree you have no intent to bother yourself with the topic itself?
> 
> I accept that confirmation of my observation.
> 
> President oBOWma bows to your ability to deflect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You changed the topic cupcake.
Click to expand...


Another lie from the period puddle.  Tsk tsk.



kwc57 said:


> I along with a few others showed you the error of your ways



Another lie from the period puddle.  Tsk  tsk.




kwc57 said:


> * * * *  You accused Obama of wagging his finger in the Canadian PM's face.
> 
> * * * *



I pointed out that rather than deeply bowing to the Canadian PM, the President DID stick his finger in the man's face.  And I was right.  That is what President oBOWma did.  You can lie some more (what a shock) and deny it, but the evidence is crystal clear; so as always, your efforts to dissemble are predestined to failure.

  Any way, and getting back on point (since nobody needs your historical revisionism when the "record" is all right here in this very thread, you lying imbecile) the topic is _still not_ your obsession with me.

The topic is President oBOWma's odd behavior and the strange pattern of WHO he chooses to show such obsequious respect to and who he chooses, instead, to be fucking rude to.

Do try to stick to the actual topic someday.  Also, as I suggested to you earlier, you ought to consider being honest someday.  Clearly, today is not that day either.


----------



## kwc57

liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, you agree you have no intent to bother yourself with the topic itself?
> 
> I accept that confirmation of my observation.
> 
> President obowma bows to your ability to deflect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you changed the topic cupcake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another lie from the period puddle.  Tsk tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i along with a few others showed you the error of your ways
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> another lie from the period puddle.  Tsk  tsk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *  you accused obama of wagging his finger in the canadian pm's face.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i pointed out that rather than deeply bowing to the canadian pm, the president did stick his finger in the man's face.  And i was right.  That is what president obowma did.  You can lie some more (what a shock) and deny it, but the evidence is crystal clear; so as always, your efforts to dissemble are predestined to failure.
> 
> Any way, and getting back on point (since nobody needs your historical revisionism when the "record" is all right here in this very thread, you lying imbecile) the topic is _still not_ your obsession with me.
> 
> The topic is president obowma's odd behavior and the strange pattern of who he chooses to show such obsequious respect to and who he chooses, instead, to be fucking rude to.
> 
> Do try to stick to the actual topic someday.  Also, as i suggested to you earlier, you ought to consider being honest someday.  Clearly, today is not that day either.
Click to expand...


View attachment 10008


----------



## Lonestar_logic

No, Drudge wasn't wrong.


----------



## kwc57

I have to apologize to Liability.  He indeed is correct.  From the photographic evidence and my powers of divination, it is clearly apparent that Obama does have it in for the Canadian PM.  I humbly submit the evidence.

It is obvious that Obama is tricking him with a handshake while taping a "kick me" sign to his back.

View attachment 10009

Here you can clearly see the upward motion of Obama's open hand coming up for a slap to the cheek.

View attachment 10010

Here is Obama preparing for a Three Stooges style double slap.

View attachment 10011

What the fuck is wrong with this man.  There is no denying it, these pictures are clearly in context given what we know about the secret mooslim from Kenya.


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * *
> 
> Sorry, but it appears I've become the object of your desire since YOU have filled my PM box with your incessant pissing, moaning, whining and spittle filled rants.......and you just can't resist coming back for more. * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly ARE sorry, but this is not the time for you to confess how lame you are.
> 
> 
> That whole schtick about how, supposedly, you "have become the object" of my supposed "desire" has been tried (ineffectually though it may have been) by many other nitwits.  You are utterly unoriginal.
> 
> Every time I respond -- to mock you limp efforts -- you come running back for more, and like a litany of lightweights in whose shadows you stand, your only resort is to pretend (because as we can all see, you are quite dishonest) you go with the pretense that you are somehow manipulating me.
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't worked before, you vaginal discharge, and you certainly  have no chance of making it work, either.
> 
> Naturally, I will continue to expose you as the tool you are.
> 
> Thanks for playing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you like some cheese with that whine?
> 
> View attachment 10004
Click to expand...

A cheese ball?   Not even some  good brie?   I'm disappointed...I really am.


----------



## American Horse

Baruch Menachem said:


> It is not so much the how as the who.
> 
> and the how also.
> 
> Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.
> 
> He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends



China's response is that China will now bow:

China's vice minister of foreign affairs, said at a news briefing after a two-day global nuclear-security summit that Chinese policymakers are committed to the goal of reform because it meets the nation's own need for economic and social developments. 

"It is not justified for outsiders to exert pressure on China and *we will not take actions by bowing to this pressure," said Cui. *

UPDATE: China Official: Won't Bow To Foreign Pressure  - WSJ.com

I ask the question again that I asked in another thread Question: "did O ONLY bow to Hu this time around? If so, why?"


----------



## kwc57

American Horse said:


> I ask the question again that I asked in another thread Question: "did O ONLY bow to Hu this time around? If so, why?"



No.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/113173-the-amazing-bowing-president-2.html#post2204250


----------



## Coyote

bow wow bow wow - what a bunch of silliness.

The rightwing spin would have you think the president did this to China:







or this (to the Emperor of Japan):





or this: 






rather than this: 





In Asian cultures - bowing means more then submission but count on the wingnuts to obsess on it..


----------



## Liability

Coyote said:


> bow wow bow wow - what a bunch of silliness.
> 
> The rightwing spin would have you think the president did this to China:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this (to the Emperor of Japan):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rather than this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Asian cultures - bowing means more then submission but count on the wingnuts to obsess on it..



Excellent point.  Ladies and gentlemen, there we have it.

The right wing would have you think that the President bowed when he bowed when instead he merely bowed when he bowed!


----------



## American Horse

kwc57 said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask the question again that I asked in another thread Question: "did O ONLY bow to Hu this time around? If so, why?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/113173-the-amazing-bowing-president-2.html#post2204250
Click to expand...


As you said in your link/post: 





> "Wow, he must be Germany's, India's, and Philippine's bitch too!!! Or maybe he is just tall and friendly. Nah!!!"



Ok, so he's just a tall and friendly fellow...Did he bow to the Queen of England (And Prince of Wales) when he entered their presence?  Nah!!! 
Even though the queen is a short lady, he only nodded at her. 
And breaking protocol he put his hand on her shoulder and patted it at one point. Hmmm.  
That is an unprecedented breach of manners at Buckingham Palace

The point I was referencing was the "subtle" mention of *China not bowing* (metaphorical) within 24 hours of Obama's actually (and literally) bowing to Hu, and in the same venue.  Ah the inscrutable chinese, or are they just subtle?

Let me put the question back in the context of my post:

"It is not justified for outsiders to exert pressure on China and *we will not take actions by bowing to this pressure," said Cui. *

UPDATE: China Official: Won't Bow To Foreign Pressure  - WSJ.com


----------



## rightwinger

Wow.......earth shattering pictures you posted Liability

Thanks for keeping us informed.

In a meeting that impacts the safety of the free world, you keep us informed of how the handshakes went.


----------



## Liability

What do many of our less-than-good-friends see when they meet the President?

Answer:  the top of the President's head!


----------



## Liability

President oBOWma bows to a bird!


----------



## kwc57

Liability,

No need to obsessively continue sending me PM after PM all day long.  Any further PM's will be deleted.  You can ask to blow me out on the open board just as easily.......and the answer is still no.


----------



## Liability

rightwinger said:


> Wow.......earth shattering pictures you posted Liability
> 
> Thanks for keeping us informed.
> 
> In a meeting that impacts the safety of the free world, you keep us informed of how the handshakes went.



Oh, poor boo boo.  The Leftwinger is upset that my posts aren't as informative,  and as important and as substantive as the shit he posts?


----------



## Coyote

Liability said:


> What do many of our less-than-good-friends see when they meet the President?
> 
> Answer:  the top of the President's head!




















Seems to be a common presidential tic......


----------



## Coyote

Liability said:


> What do many of our *less-than-good-friends* see when they meet the President?
> 
> Answer:  the top of the President's head!



Like Japan......?


----------



## kwc57

*Pictures don't lie.  Reagan on C-Span to the whole world.  How rude!!!*

View attachment 10014


----------



## Liability

Coyote said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do many of our less-than-good-friends see when they meet the President?
> 
> Answer:  the top of the President's head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a common presidential tic......
Click to expand...


You are easily confused.  I thought you were one of the ones concerned with "context."

I guess that must have been someone else....


----------



## American Horse

Coyote said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do many of our less-than-good-friends see when they meet the President?
> 
> Answer:  the top of the President's head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be a common presidential tic......
Click to expand...

A president pointing at a reporter indicating he will take a question from them is not unusual.  Not long after Bush became president, when he could he stopped doing that because he knew or had a chart to the participants.  Those pics are interesting regards the amount of pressure each of the presidents looks to be under.

(BTW how long has it been since O submitted to a _presser?)_


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Coyote said:


> How you greet a foreign dignitary depends alot on what is acceptable in that person's culture.



Unless your George Bush then it's OK to make fun of the way you greet foreign leaders with respect to their culture....right?

When are they going to photoshop that Brazilian one to show Obama with his hand on the guys ass?  NEVER.  That's strictly for the left wing ass clowns to do with Republican leaders.


----------



## Liability

KWCtroll, thinking he has somehow made a point:  

Actually, it looks like KWCtroll is VERY Presidential:


----------



## Coyote

PatekPhilippe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you greet a foreign dignitary depends alot on what is acceptable in that person's culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless your George Bush then it's OK to make fun of the way you greet foreign leaders with respect to their culture....right?
> *
> When are they going to photoshop that Brazilian one to show Obama with his hand on the guys ass?  NEVER.  That's strictly for the left wing ass clowns to do with Republican leaders.
Click to expand...


When did I ever do that?


----------



## Liability

Coyote said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you greet a foreign dignitary depends alot on what is acceptable in that person's culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless your George Bush then it's OK to make fun of the way you greet foreign leaders with respect to their culture....right?
> *
> When are they going to photoshop that Brazilian one to show Obama with his hand on the guys ass?  NEVER.  *That's strictly for the left wing ass clowns to do* with Republican leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever do that?
Click to expand...




Are you claiming that you are a left wing ass clown?


----------



## Coyote

Liability said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless your George Bush then it's OK to make fun of the way you greet foreign leaders with respect to their culture....right?
> *
> When are they going to photoshop that Brazilian one to show Obama with his hand on the guys ass?  NEVER.  *That's strictly for the left wing ass clowns to do* with Republican leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you claiming that you are a left wing ass clown?
Click to expand...


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Coyote said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you greet a foreign dignitary depends alot on what is acceptable in that person's culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless your George Bush then it's OK to make fun of the way you greet foreign leaders with respect to their culture....right?
> *
> When are they going to photoshop that Brazilian one to show Obama with his hand on the guys ass?  NEVER.  That's strictly for the left wing ass clowns to do with Republican leaders.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did I ever do that?
Click to expand...


I have no idea if you ever did.  My comment was directed more at those who are on the left.  No offense was intended.


----------



## Coyote

PatekPhilippe said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unless your George Bush then it's OK to make fun of the way you greet foreign leaders with respect to their culture....right?
> *
> When are they going to photoshop that Brazilian one to show Obama with his hand on the guys ass?  NEVER.  That's strictly for the left wing ass clowns to do with Republican leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I ever do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea if you ever did.  My comment was directed more at those who are on the left.  No offense was intended.
Click to expand...


No offense taken but...I *am* on the left


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> *Pictures don't lie.  Reagan on C-Span to the whole world.  How rude!!!*
> 
> View attachment 10014



I see that you have received your Pet Name...this relationship advances apace.   Good luck, my friend.


----------



## kwc57

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pictures don't lie.  Reagan on C-Span to the whole world.  How rude!!!*
> 
> View attachment 10014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see that you have received your Pet Name...this relationship advances apace.   Good luck, my friend.
Click to expand...


Oh, he's used more than that.  I'm sure he has the one or two buddies who claim him from the junior high chess club help him come up with names between classes. 

No luck needed, I got under his skin and had him dancing on a string trying to insult me   since yesterday on the board and in PM's.  He's had to use a hanky to wipe the spittle from his lips ever since.


----------



## mal

What?...



peace...


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> What?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



LOL!

You know KWC's miserable life has hit a new low when he gets befriended by the ever-skanky boredtoseeya!


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You know KWC's miserable life has hit a new low when he gets befriended by the ever-skanky boredtoseeya!
Click to expand...


She has more class in her little finger than you and your circle jerking, butt sniffing toadie put together.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You know KWC's miserable life has hit a new low when he gets befriended by the ever-skanky boredtoseeya!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has more class in her little finger than you and your circle jerking, butt sniffing toadie put together.
Click to expand...


What an ass kissing rep whore!!!!


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> You know KWC's miserable life has hit a new low when he gets befriended by the ever-skanky boredtoseeya!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has more class in her little finger than you and your circle jerking, butt sniffing toadie put together.
Click to expand...


Wrong again.  She's a trollish skanky classless piece of work.

And you are busy sniffing her butt.  

Worse yet, you're liking it.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?



He's a Punk... And a Tyrant Asslicker.

That's one LONG Shadow in the Chairman Bow Pic...



peace...


----------



## editec

Much ado about nothing


----------



## mal

editec said:


> Much ado about nothing



Ah, Shut the Fuck up already!... 



peace...


----------



## Liability

editec said:


> Much ado about nothing



We aren't talking about you.

Your mistake.


----------



## kwc57

liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> 
> You know kwc's miserable life has hit a new low when he gets befriended by the ever-skanky boredtoseeya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has more class in her little finger than you and your circle jerking, butt sniffing toadie put together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again.  She's a trollish skanky classless piece of work.
> 
> And you are busy sniffing her butt.
> 
> Worse yet, you're liking it.
Click to expand...


View attachment 10019


----------



## American Horse

editec said:


> Much ado about nothing



It's useful knowledge for the electorate to know anything our leader does, and the implications of those actions.  
Liberals are all about "symbolism," and bowing and who he bows to is a significant symbolic act.  (the fact that he did not bow to the Queen of England reflects revealingly on that significance)

The fact that within the two day time-frame of the Nuclear Summit and Obama's obsequious bow,  a Chinese official made a statement that China will not BOW to foreign presssure. 

The pressure has to be two-fold: _The appreciation of the yuan, and Chinese sanctions on Iran._ 

His words were:   





> "It is not justified for outsiders to exert pressure on China and we will not take actions by BOWING to this pressure," said Cui.


  To any  observer shrewd enough to not be deceived, this was a direct response to Obama's bow, and can not have made him very happy.  No surprise that Liberals wish to trivialize the significance of that bow.  

Therefore the answer to the question posed in the OP:  "Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?" Is: NO, he is not wrong.  We need this kind of reporting, and minister Cui's words are the most salient commentary RE the "bow." 
Does anyone believe this is a coincidence?


----------



## Coyote

American Horse said:


> Therefore the answer to the question posed in the OP:  "Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?" Is: NO, he is not wrong.  W*e need this kind of reporting*, and minister Cui's words are the most salient commentary RE the "bow."
> Does anyone believe this is a coincidence?



So we need the kind of reporting that provides context-less freeze frame images of bowing to one Asian leader but omits similar respectful greetings to other Asian leaders (bowing being a common greeting in Asian cultures)?


----------



## kwc57

Coyote said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore the answer to the question posed in the OP:  "Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?" Is: NO, he is not wrong.  W*e need this kind of reporting*, and minister Cui's words are the most salient commentary RE the "bow."
> Does anyone believe this is a coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we need the kind of reporting that provides context-less freeze frame images of bowing to one Asian leader but omits similar respectful greetings to other Asian leaders (bowing being a common greeting in Asian cultures)?
Click to expand...


My earlier post in response to Drudge's choice of picture with the Canadian PM.  Things that make you go hmmmmm.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media...se-images-of-president-obama.html#post2204269


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> she has more class in her little finger than you and your circle jerking, butt sniffing toadie put together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again.  She's a trollish skanky classless piece of work.
> 
> And you are busy sniffing her butt.
> 
> Worse yet, you're liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 10019
Click to expand...




It is true that your posts are a reflection on you and your affinity for that skank whose asshole you are sniffing, but there's no need to illustrate it, dipshit.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again.  She's a trollish skanky classless piece of work.
> 
> And you are busy sniffing her butt.
> 
> Worse yet, you're liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10019
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that your posts are a reflection on you and your affinity for that skank whose asshole you are sniffing, but there's no need to illustrate it, dipshit.
Click to expand...


Dance puppet.......dance!


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that your posts are a reflection on you and your affinity for that skank whose asshole you are sniffing, but there's no need to illustrate it, dipshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dance puppet.......dance!
Click to expand...


You even use her tired trite ineffectual lines.

When you are busy sniffing her asshole, do you insert your tongue ALL the way in, you depraved loser?


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is true that your posts are a reflection on you and your affinity for that skank whose asshole you are sniffing, but there's no need to illustrate it, dipshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dance puppet.......dance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You even use her tired trite ineffectual lines.
> 
> When you are busy sniffing her asshole, do you insert your tongue ALL the way in, you depraved loser?
Click to expand...




Like I told you yesterday peewee, pack a lunch and your nappytime mat.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dance puppet.......dance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You even use her tired trite ineffectual lines.
> 
> When you are busy sniffing her asshole, do you insert your tongue ALL the way in, you depraved loser?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told you yesterday peewee, pack a lunch and your nappytime mat.
Click to expand...


It would be "AS" you told me yesterday, if you had said any such thing.

You didn't or I'd have mocked you for such insipid imbecility then, too.

As it stands, you'd be better served by taking your meds and going quietly for lock down, now.  The nice men with the long sleeved jackets measured to be JUST your size will be more than pleased to assist you!  

No need to thank me.   I realize how retarded you are (it's impossible not to see it) and I take pity on you.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> You even use her tired trite ineffectual lines.
> 
> When you are busy sniffing her asshole, do you insert your tongue ALL the way in, you depraved loser?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told you yesterday peewee, pack a lunch and your nappytime mat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be "AS" you told me yesterday, if you had said any such thing.
> 
> You didn't or I'd have mocked you for such insipid imbecility then, too.
> 
> As it stands, you'd be better served by taking your meds and going quietly for lock down, now.  The nice men with the long sleeved jackets measured to be JUST your size will be more than pleased to assist you!
> 
> No need to thank me.   I realize how retarded you are (it's impossible not to see it) and I take pity on you.
Click to expand...


Keep dancing  cupcake, you just can't resist responding can you?  The pwnage just chaps your little ass doesn't it?


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> * * * [BBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrffffffffffffffffffttttttttttttt] * * *



Ewww.   KWC just farted.  Somebody open a window.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * [BBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrffffffffffffffffffttttttttttttt] * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.   KWC just farted.  Somebody open a window.
Click to expand...


That smell is your upper lip my friend.  Go brush.


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> * * * [BBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrffffffffffffffffffttttttttttttt] * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.   KWC just farted.  Somebody open a window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That smell is your upper lip my friend.  Go brush.
Click to expand...


Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.   KWC just farted.  Somebody open a window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That smell is your upper lip my friend.  Go brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?
Click to expand...


But that old "upper lip" comeback was the height of wit to an objective observer like you, right skank?


----------



## kwc57

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww.   KWC just farted.  Somebody open a window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That smell is your upper lip my friend.  Go brush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?
Click to expand...


It was the best the guys in 7th grade detention could come up with on short notice.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That smell is your upper lip my friend.  Go brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that old "upper lip" comeback was the height of wit to an objective observer like you, right skank?
Click to expand...


And he isn't even smart enough to realize I was mocking his junior high mentality!


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That smell is your upper lip my friend.  Go brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that old "upper lip" comeback was the height of wit to an objective observer like you, right skank?
Click to expand...


Hey!... Stop Insulting Skanks, Counselor!... 



peace...


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that old "upper lip" comeback was the height of wit to an objective observer like you, right skank?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he isn't even smart enough to realize I was mocking his junior high mentality!
Click to expand...



You were , in reality, straining your brain to the point of breaking to come up with the best you've got.



You've got nothing -- as I have previously advised you.

Hurry back with more of your highly ineffectual efforts.  I enjoy laughing at you.  Who doesn't enjoy laughing at you?


----------



## Liability

tha malcontent said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that old "upper lip" comeback was the height of wit to an objective observer like you, right skank?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey!... Stop Insulting Skanks, Counselor!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...



I didn't want to tread on your pet name ground for the skank in question.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that old "upper lip" comeback was the height of wit to an objective observer like you, right skank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he isn't even smart enough to realize I was mocking his junior high mentality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You were , in reality, straining your brain to the point of breaking to come up with the best you've got.
> 
> 
> 
> You've got nothing -- as I have previously advised you.
> 
> Hurry back with more of your highly ineffectual efforts.  I enjoy laughing at you.  Who doesn't enjoy laughing at you?
Click to expand...


moth = Liability
flame = kwc57

You know you can't resist.  Dance for me Nancy.


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That smell is your upper lip my friend.  Go brush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was the best the guys in 7th grade detention could come up with on short notice.
Click to expand...


Fart jokes?    Seriously?


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart jokes?    He's really gone to fart jokes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that old "upper lip" comeback was the height of wit to an objective observer like you, right skank?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And he isn't even smart enough to realize I was mocking his junior high mentality!
Click to expand...


Oh, I just thought you have taken the conversation to the level he brought it down to so he could relate better to your posts.


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that old "upper lip" comeback was the height of wit to an objective observer like you, right skank?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he isn't even smart enough to realize I was mocking his junior high mentality!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I just thought you have taken the conversation to the level he brought it down to so he could relate better to your posts.
Click to expand...


Ladies and gentlemen, the *rainbow connection* is now complete.   The bond between the ever smug and skanky boredtoseeya and the imbecilic KWC is forged and complete!



It's kind of touching, really.


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he isn't even smart enough to realize I was mocking his junior high mentality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just thought you have taken the conversation to the level he brought it down to so he could relate better to your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, the *rainbow connection* is now complete.   The bond between the ever smug and skanky boredtoseeya and the imbecilic KWC is forged and complete!
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of touching, really.
Click to expand...


*Awwwwww, hims so angwy........does Wiabiwity needs hims daiwy affirmation? Heres you go wittle buddy.*
View attachment 10022​
*I deserve good things, I am entitled to my share of happiness. I refuse to beat myself up. I am an attractive person. I am fun to be with.  I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and, doggonit, Mal likes me!*


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just thought you have taken the conversation to the level he brought it down to so he could relate better to your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, the *rainbow connection* is now complete.   The bond between the ever smug and skanky boredtoseeya and the imbecilic KWC is forged and complete!
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of touching, really.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Awwwwww, hims so angwy........does Wiabiwity needs hims daiwy affirmation? Heres you go wittle buddy.*
> View attachment 10022​
> *I deserve good things, I am entitled to my share of happiness. I refuse to beat myself up. I am an attractive person. I am fun to be with.  I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and, doggonit, Mal likes me!*
Click to expand...




Ok...that WAS really funny!


----------



## kwc57

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, the *rainbow connection* is now complete.   The bond between the ever smug and skanky boredtoseeya and the imbecilic KWC is forged and complete!
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of touching, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Awwwwww, hims so angwy........does Wiabiwity needs hims daiwy affirmation? Heres you go wittle buddy.*
> View attachment 10022​
> *I deserve good things, I am entitled to my share of happiness. I refuse to beat myself up. I am an attractive person. I am fun to be with.  I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and, doggonit, Mal likes me!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...that WAS really funny!
Click to expand...


I've learned over time that there are days where Liability just needs a cookie, some juice and a quiet place to sit and calm down before he is allowed to rejoin the group.


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, the *rainbow connection* is now complete.   The bond between the ever smug and skanky boredtoseeya and the imbecilic KWC is forged and complete!
> 
> 
> 
> It's kind of touching, really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Awwwwww, hims so angwy........does Wiabiwity needs hims daiwy affirmation? Heres you go wittle buddy.*
> View attachment 10022​
> *I deserve good things, I am entitled to my share of happiness. I refuse to beat myself up. I am an attractive person. I am fun to be with.  I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and, doggonit, Mal likes me!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...that WAS really funny!
Click to expand...



  In reality, it was lame -- like the give and take between you and KWC.  

Even _combined_ you two still have nothing.

The good news for you and your new girlfriend, KWC, is that I have dug up the perfect avatar for each of you:


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Awwwwww, hims so angwy........does Wiabiwity needs hims daiwy affirmation? Heres you go wittle buddy.*
> View attachment 10022​
> *I deserve good things, I am entitled to my share of happiness. I refuse to beat myself up. I am an attractive person. I am fun to be with.  I'm good enough, I'm smart enough, and, doggonit, Mal likes me!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...that WAS really funny!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, it was lame -- like the give and take between you and KWC.
> 
> Even _combined_ you two still have nothing.
> 
> The good news for you and your new girlfriend, KWC, is that I have dug up the perfect avatar for each of you:
Click to expand...


Wow!  Just.....WOW!  That's hurtful.   Did you scan it from one of the books in your classroom?


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> * * * *
> 
> Wow!  Just.....WOW!  That's hurtful.   Did you scan it from one of the books in your classroom?



I feel obliged at this point to just let your level of repertoire ^ speak for itself.


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...that WAS really funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, it was lame -- like the give and take between you and KWC.
> 
> Even _combined_ you two still have nothing.
> 
> The good news for you and your new girlfriend, KWC, is that I have dug up the perfect avatar for each of you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!  Just.....WOW!  That's hurtful.   Did you scan it from one of the books in your classroom?
Click to expand...



I've got a cool "moth to the flame" pic I will send you when I get home...it's appropriate.


----------



## bodecea

Fart jokes and Kermit.....I guess we've moved to a higher level now.      Can Barney and Tinkey Winkey be far behind?


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> Fart jokes and Kermit.....I guess we've moved to a higher level now.      Can Barney and Tinkey Winkey be far behind?



"...Good Dumptruck... SIT!"

I LOVE that I Own your Sigline... 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart jokes and Kermit.....I guess we've moved to a higher level now.      Can Barney and Tinkey Winkey be far behind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Good Dumptruck... SIT!"
> 
> I LOVE that I Own your Sigline...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


*Oh look......Liability's buddy showed up.*

View attachment 10023


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart jokes and Kermit.....I guess we've moved to a higher level now.      Can Barney and Tinkey Winkey be far behind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "...Good Dumptruck... SIT!"
> 
> I LOVE that I Own your Sigline...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh look......Liability's buddy showed up.*
> 
> View attachment 10023
Click to expand...


Nothin' gets past you, Dingleberry!... 

Since you and the Dumptruck have also Obsessed on me, "her" More than you, I Thought I'd Join in the the Circle Jerk...



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...Good Dumptruck... SIT!"
> 
> I LOVE that I Own your Sigline...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh look......Liability's buddy showed up.*
> 
> View attachment 10023
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothin' gets past you, Dingleberry!...
> 
> Since you and the Dumptruck have also Obsessed on me, "her" More than you, I Thought I'd Join in the the Circle Jerk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Obsessing on mal delusional?  You're the pup who came in here sticking his nose up everyone's butts looking for dingleberries......so who is obsessed with who?   You might want to crawl back under the porch.

You and Liability go ahead with your circle jerk.  We'll leave you alone.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh look......Liability's buddy showed up.*
> 
> View attachment 10023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' gets past you, Dingleberry!...
> 
> Since you and the Dumptruck have also Obsessed on me, "her" More than you, I Thought I'd Join in the the Circle Jerk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsessing on mal delusional?  You're the pup who came in here sticking his nose up everyone's butts looking for dingleberries......so who is obsessed with who?   You might want to crawl back under the porch.
> 
> You and Liability go ahead with your circle jerk.  We'll leave you alone.
Click to expand...



KWC _wanted_ to engage in a circle jerk with boredtoseeya, but KWC was very saddened to discover that bodey's dick was bigger than his own little member.


----------



## kwc57

liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothin' gets past you, dingleberry!...
> 
> Since you and the dumptruck have also obsessed on me, "her" more than you, i thought i'd join in the the circle jerk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> obsessing on mal delusional?  You're the pup who came in here sticking his nose up everyone's butts looking for dingleberries......so who is obsessed with who?   You might want to crawl back under the porch.
> 
> You and liability go ahead with your circle jerk.  We'll leave you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> kwc _wanted_ to engage in a circle jerk with boredtoseeya, but kwc was very saddened to discover that bodey's dick was bigger than his own little member.
Click to expand...


View attachment 10025


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> obsessing on mal delusional?  You're the pup who came in here sticking his nose up everyone's butts looking for dingleberries......so who is obsessed with who?   You might want to crawl back under the porch.
> 
> You and liability go ahead with your circle jerk.  We'll leave you alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc _wanted_ to engage in a circle jerk with boredtoseeya, but kwc was very saddened to discover that bodey's dick was bigger than his own little member.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 10025
Click to expand...


Pure projection.


----------



## The T

Liability said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not so much the how as the who.
> 
> and the how also.
> 
> Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.
> 
> *He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> You hit that nail square on the head!
> 
> *He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends!*
> 
> And -- sadly -- many partisan liberal hack Obamaphiles have no problem with this.
Click to expand...

 
And of course? These same liberals fretted over our standing in the world. A standing with _whom_ exactly?

A pattern indeed.


----------



## bodecea

The T said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not so much the how as the who.
> 
> and the how also.
> 
> Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.
> 
> *He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> You hit that nail square on the head!
> 
> *He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends!*
> 
> And -- sadly -- many partisan liberal hack Obamaphiles have no problem with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And of course? These same liberals fretted over our standing in the world. A standing with _whom_ exactly?
> 
> A pattern indeed.
Click to expand...


I love your little "day late and dollar short" comments.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh look......Liability's buddy showed up.*
> 
> View attachment 10023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' gets past you, Dingleberry!...
> 
> Since you and the Dumptruck have also Obsessed on me, "her" More than you, I Thought I'd Join in the the Circle Jerk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obsessing on mal delusional?  You're the pup who came in here sticking his nose up everyone's butts looking for dingleberries......so who is obsessed with who?   You might want to crawl back under the porch.
> 
> You and Liability go ahead with your circle jerk.  We'll leave you alone.
Click to expand...


What you Lack in Originality you MORE than Make up for in Lameness... 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' gets past you, Dingleberry!...
> 
> Since you and the Dumptruck have also Obsessed on me, "her" More than you, I Thought I'd Join in the the Circle Jerk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessing on mal delusional?  You're the pup who came in here sticking his nose up everyone's butts looking for dingleberries......so who is obsessed with who?   You might want to crawl back under the porch.
> 
> You and Liability go ahead with your circle jerk.  We'll leave you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you Lack in Originality you MORE than Make up for in Lameness...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Speaking of lame, I found a picture of you amd Liability. 

View attachment 10026


----------



## Zona

midcan5 said:


> Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind.
> 
> 
> "Crude absurdities, trivial nonsense, and sublime truths are equally potent in readying people for self-sacrifice if they are accepted as the sole, eternal truth."  Eric Hoffer



I haven't read drudge since they ran the backwards B girl as fact.  They have no credibility at all...NONE.  Not since that little jem.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessing on mal delusional?  You're the pup who came in here sticking his nose up everyone's butts looking for dingleberries......so who is obsessed with who?   You might want to crawl back under the porch.
> 
> You and Liability go ahead with your circle jerk.  We'll leave you alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you Lack in Originality you MORE than Make up for in Lameness...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of lame, I found a picture of you amd Liability.
> 
> View attachment 10026
Click to expand...


The sad part is:  the retarded KWC actually thought about this BEFORE deciding, "yes, this is a real burn!" and clicking the submit button.


----------



## Liability

Zona said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind.
> 
> 
> "Crude absurdities, trivial nonsense, and sublime truths are equally potent in readying people for self-sacrifice if they are accepted as the sole, eternal truth."  Eric Hoffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read drudge since they ran the backwards B girl as fact.  They have no credibility at all...NONE.  Not since that little jem.
Click to expand...



A clueless dishonest partisan hack like autoZona opining on the alleged lack of credibility of Drudge is too ironic to let slide without a fit of derisive laughter.

Bwahahaha.


----------



## bodecea

Zona said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind.
> 
> 
> "Crude absurdities, trivial nonsense, and sublime truths are equally potent in readying people for self-sacrifice if they are accepted as the sole, eternal truth."  Eric Hoffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read drudge since they ran the backwards B girl as fact.  They have no credibility at all...NONE.  Not since that little jem.
Click to expand...


That was a gem, wasn't it?


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessing on mal delusional?  You're the pup who came in here sticking his nose up everyone's butts looking for dingleberries......so who is obsessed with who?   You might want to crawl back under the porch.
> 
> You and Liability go ahead with your circle jerk.  We'll leave you alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you Lack in Originality you MORE than Make up for in Lameness...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of lame, I found a picture of you amd Liability.
> 
> View attachment 10026
Click to expand...


You get that clip art I sent you?


----------



## Liability

*"You BOW to everyone else, Barack Obama, and now, son of Kenya, you will  BOW TO ME! 

 KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!"*  == General Zod to President Obama




And of course, this President would do so, obsequiously and happily and readily.





Wait.  This just in!


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> *"You BOW to everyone else, Barack Obama, and now, son of Kenya, you will  BOW TO ME!
> 
> KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!"*  == General Zod to President Obama
> 
> And of course, this President would do so, obsequiously and happily and readily.
> 
> Wait.  This just in!​




A birther too?  Wow, who would have thunk it? ​


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You BOW to everyone else, Barack Obama, and now, son of Kenya, you will  BOW TO ME!
> 
> KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!"*  == General Zod to President Obama
> 
> And of course, this President would do so, obsequiously and happily and readily.
> 
> Wait.  This just in!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birther too?  Wow, who would have thunk it? ​
Click to expand...



^God Denied this one even the Smallest Amount of Humor in it's Life... 

You should Lighten up, Nancy... You're gonna have yourself a Spell if you don't! 



peace...​


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see on a scale of one to ten, random pictures of our president greeting others would rate minus a thousand, or maybe farther down. Seems brainless Drudge has run out of nonsense so now he is into absurdity. What does it say for American partisan lunatics when this is their idea of news? Or commentary? Brain dead would be too kind.
> 
> 
> "Crude absurdities, trivial nonsense, and sublime truths are equally potent in readying people for self-sacrifice if they are accepted as the sole, eternal truth."  Eric Hoffer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read drudge since they ran the backwards B girl as fact.  They have no credibility at all...NONE.  Not since that little jem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a gem, wasn't it?
Click to expand...


What did Drudge do Wrong on that one?... ALL of Media Reported on that Mentally Disturbed Girl.



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You BOW to everyone else, Barack Obama, and now, son of Kenya, you will  BOW TO ME!
> 
> KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!"*  == General Zod to President Obama
> 
> And of course, this President would do so, obsequiously and happily and readily.
> 
> Wait.  This just in!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birther too?  Wow, who would have thunk it? ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ^God Denied this one even the Smallest Amount of Humor in it's Life...
> 
> You should Lighten up, Nancy... You're gonna have yourself a Spell if you don't!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...​
Click to expand...



Did Liability allow you to pull your nose out of his ass crack and respond?  I didn't think so.  Back to work toadie.   See, I have a healthy sense of humor.......good humor.  You need to learn the difference.​


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A birther too?  Wow, who would have thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^God Denied this one even the Smallest Amount of Humor in it's Life...
> 
> You should Lighten up, Nancy... You're gonna have yourself a Spell if you don't!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Liability allow you to pull your nose out of his ass crack and respond?  I didn't think so.  Back to work toadie.   See, I have a healthy sense of humor.......good humor.  You need to learn the difference.
Click to expand...


Nice Fail... 

But your Continued Fixation on Liability's Ass is Noted.



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^God Denied this one even the Smallest Amount of Humor in it's Life...
> 
> You should Lighten up, Nancy... You're gonna have yourself a Spell if you don't!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Liability allow you to pull your nose out of his ass crack and respond?  I didn't think so.  Back to work toadie.   See, I have a healthy sense of humor.......good humor.  You need to learn the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice Fail...
> 
> But your Continued Fixation on Liability's Ass is Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, did you say something?  It is kind of hard to understand you with that shit on your lips.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Liability allow you to pull your nose out of his ass crack and respond?  I didn't think so.  Back to work toadie.   See, I have a healthy sense of humor.......good humor.  You need to learn the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Fail...
> 
> But your Continued Fixation on Liability's Ass is Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you say something?  It is kind of hard to understand you with that shit on your lips.
Click to expand...


You're a Creepy lil' person, aren't you...



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Fail...
> 
> But your Continued Fixation on Liability's Ass is Noted.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you say something?  It is kind of hard to understand you with that shit on your lips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Creepy lil' person, aren't you...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I may be a lot of things, but lil' ain't one of 'em........and the ladies seem to like me.  Do you find that creepy for some reason?


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"You BOW to everyone else, Barack Obama, and now, son of Kenya, you will  BOW TO ME!
> 
> KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!"*  == General Zod to President Obama
> 
> And of course, this President would do so, obsequiously and happily and readily.
> 
> Wait.  This just in!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birther too?  Wow, who would have thunk it? ​
Click to expand...



KWC jumps to stupid and erroneous conclusions!

Funny stuff.  What a maroon.​


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A birther too?  Wow, who would have thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^God Denied this one even the Smallest Amount of Humor in it's Life...
> 
> You should Lighten up, Nancy... You're gonna have yourself a Spell if you don't!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Liability allow you to pull your nose out of his ass crack and respond?  I didn't think so.  Back to work toadie.   See, I have a healthy sense of humor.......good humor.  You need to learn the difference.
Click to expand...


Ever notice that all the dullards with no discernible sense of humor are the ones who insist that they have an "excellent" sense of humor?

Pvt. Winger: I don't think you'd find it funny, sir. 
Sgt. Hulka: Now how do you know? I got one HELLUVA sense of humor!


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^God Denied this one even the Smallest Amount of Humor in it's Life...
> 
> You should Lighten up, Nancy... You're gonna have yourself a Spell if you don't!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Liability allow you to pull your nose out of his ass crack and respond?  I didn't think so.  Back to work toadie.   See, I have a healthy sense of humor.......good humor.  You need to learn the difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever notice that all the dullards with no discernible sense of humor are the ones who insist that they have an "excellent" sense of humor?
> 
> Pvt. Winger: I don't think you'd find it funny, sir.
> Sgt. Hulka: Now how do you know? I got one HELLUVA sense of humor!
Click to expand...


*Lighten up Francis!*


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, did you say something?  It is kind of hard to understand you with that shit on your lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Creepy lil' person, aren't you...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may be a lot of things, but lil' ain't one of 'em........and the ladies seem to like me.  Do you find that creepy for some reason?
Click to expand...


Insecure much?...

As for what's Creepy about you... Going from Liability's Ass to Shit on Lips...

It's Illustrative of where your Mind is.






peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a Creepy lil' person, aren't you...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a lot of things, but lil' ain't one of 'em........and the ladies seem to like me.  Do you find that creepy for some reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insecure much?...
> 
> As for what's Creepy about you... Going from Liability's Ass to Shit on Lips...
> 
> It's Illustrative of where your Mind is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Hey, nose back to the....ahhh...errr...."grindstone" there toadie. Liability will dislodge you when he needs your help.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be a lot of things, but lil' ain't one of 'em........and the ladies seem to like me.  Do you find that creepy for some reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insecure much?...
> 
> As for what's Creepy about you... Going from Liability's Ass to Shit on Lips...
> 
> It's Illustrative of where your Mind is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, nose back to the....ahhh...errr...."grindstone" there toadie. Liability will dislodge you when he needs your help.
Click to expand...


Repetition is:








peace...


----------



## kwc57

Repetition is an image hosted by tripod?

Back to work toad!


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> Repetition is an image hosted by tripod?
> 
> Back to work toad!



Wow... You are having a Bad Monday, aren't you. 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetition is an image hosted by tripod?
> 
> Back to work toad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... You are having a Bad Monday, aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Evidently not as bad as you.  I'm smart enough to copy the image to my PC and upload it instead of linking to it on the interwebs.  Amateur.   Now, get that nose back up the old crack toadie.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Repetition is an image hosted by tripod?
> 
> Back to work toad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... You are having a Bad Monday, aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Evidently not as bad as you.  I'm smart enough to copy the image to my PC and upload it instead of linking to it on the interwebs.  Amateur.   Now, get that nose back up the old crack toadie.
Click to expand...


Why is that "Smart"?...



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... You are having a Bad Monday, aren't you.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not as bad as you.  I'm smart enough to copy the image to my PC and upload it instead of linking to it on the interwebs.  Amateur.   Now, get that nose back up the old crack toadie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is that "Smart"?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Seriously doofus.....seriously?  If you want to post an image to make some sort of point, it helps if the image can actually be seen by the intended audience.....don't you think?  By pulling the image into your machine and then uploading it into your post, it ensures people can see it instead of: *Image Hosted by tripod* because you linked to it and they blocked you. 

View attachment 10044


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently not as bad as you.  I'm smart enough to copy the image to my PC and upload it instead of linking to it on the interwebs.  Amateur.   Now, get that nose back up the old crack toadie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that "Smart"?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously doofus.....seriously?  If you want to post an image to make some sort of point, it helps if the image can actually be seen by the intended audience.....don't you think?  By pulling the image into your machine and then uploading it into your post, it ensures people can see it instead of: *Image Hosted by tripod* because you linked to it and they blocked you.
> 
> View attachment 10044
Click to expand...




You are ALL Kinds of Fun to Fuck with!...

Now Sit.



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that "Smart"?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously doofus.....seriously?  If you want to post an image to make some sort of point, it helps if the image can actually be seen by the intended audience.....don't you think?  By pulling the image into your machine and then uploading it into your post, it ensures people can see it instead of: *Image Hosted by tripod* because you linked to it and they blocked you.
> 
> View attachment 10044
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ALL Kinds of Fun to Fuck with!...
> 
> Now Sit.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


What a dipshit.  You had your head so far up Liability's ass you don't realize he already tried the whole lame "turn it back on me" ploy.  I had him dancing on a string for a week before you tried to play hero and defend his honor.  Get back under the porch and learn pup.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously doofus.....seriously?  If you want to post an image to make some sort of point, it helps if the image can actually be seen by the intended audience.....don't you think?  By pulling the image into your machine and then uploading it into your post, it ensures people can see it instead of: *Image Hosted by tripod* because you linked to it and they blocked you.
> 
> View attachment 10044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ALL Kinds of Fun to Fuck with!...
> 
> Now Sit.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dipshit.  You had your head so far up Liability's ass you don't realize he already tried the whole lame "turn it back on me" ploy.  I had him dancing on a string for a week before you tried to play hero and defend his honor.  Get back under the porch and learn pup.
Click to expand...


Yet another false bravado set of lies from KWC, the rancid pussy, who got his ass handed to him in a sack.  But then, *everyone* hands his ass to him in a sack.

Wonder why it is that all the unoriginal saps like KWC and that skanky new asshole buddy of his think that they are scoring points when they outright lie like that and everyone knows that they're lying?


----------



## Cal

Liability said:


> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?



Kissing the saudi king??






WTF is wrong with this man?!


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously doofus.....seriously?  If you want to post an image to make some sort of point, it helps if the image can actually be seen by the intended audience.....don't you think?  By pulling the image into your machine and then uploading it into your post, it ensures people can see it instead of: *Image Hosted by tripod* because you linked to it and they blocked you.
> 
> View attachment 10044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ALL Kinds of Fun to Fuck with!...
> 
> Now Sit.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dipshit.  You had your head so far up Liability's ass you don't realize he already tried the whole lame "turn it back on me" ploy.  I had him dancing on a string for a week before you tried to play hero and defend his honor.  Get back under the porch and learn pup.
Click to expand...


Who you Trying to Convince Shitpack?... 



peace...


----------



## Liability

YoungLefty said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing the saudi king??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?!
Click to expand...



Ah.  I see.  So you are one of those leftist hypocrites (sorry for the redundancy) who thinks showing the customary respect for another in the manner of the other guy's culture is wrong when a Republican does it, but bowing and scraping by the President to other nation's leaders when done by a Democrat President is just peachy!

In other words, no surprises.


----------



## Cal

Liability said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing the saudi king??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see.  So you are one of those leftist hypocrites (sorry for the redundancy) who thinks showing the customary respect for another in the manner of the other guy's culture is wrong when a Republican does it, but bowing and scraping by the President to other nation's leaders when done by a Democrat President is just peachy!
> 
> In other words, no surprises.
Click to expand...


Idiot. I was simply pointing to your hypocrisy in jumping on Obama for showing foreign leaders respect while ignoring President Bush's attemps to do the same.


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are ALL Kinds of Fun to Fuck with!...
> 
> Now Sit.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dipshit.  You had your head so far up Liability's ass you don't realize he already tried the whole lame "turn it back on me" ploy.  I had him dancing on a string for a week before you tried to play hero and defend his honor.  Get back under the porch and learn pup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who you Trying to Convince Shitpack?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Convince?  Nobody.....as any reasonable person would not require convincing.  That leaves  your little pointed out out of consideration.


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dipshit.  You had your head so far up Liability's ass you don't realize he already tried the whole lame "turn it back on me" ploy.  I had him dancing on a string for a week before you tried to play hero and defend his honor.  Get back under the porch and learn pup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who you Trying to Convince Shitpack?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Convince?  Nobody.....as any reasonable person would not require convincing.  That leaves  your *little pointed out out* of consideration.
Click to expand...


 

Some things do just speak for themselves.


----------



## mal

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who you Trying to Convince Shitpack?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convince?  Nobody.....as any reasonable person would not require convincing.  That leaves  your *little pointed out out* of consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things do just speak for themselves.
Click to expand...






peace...


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who you Trying to Convince Shitpack?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convince?  Nobody.....as any reasonable person would not require convincing.  That leaves  your *little pointed out out* of consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things do just speak for themselves.
Click to expand...


*Yes........yes they do.*

View attachment 10048


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convince?  Nobody.....as any reasonable person would not require convincing.  That leaves  your *little pointed out out* of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things do just speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes........yes they do.*
> 
> View attachment 10048
Click to expand...


Your Cellmates?... 



peace...


----------



## Liability

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Convince?  Nobody.....as any reasonable person would not require convincing.  That leaves  your *little pointed out out* of consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things do just speak for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes........yes they do.*
Click to expand...


Judging by your posts, KWC, it appears that the image (ho hum; seen it many times) reflects a very close approximation of your IQ.

But it _was_ cute how your little pinhead got put to use to mis-label your old family picture.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

YoungLefty said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing the saudi king??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see.  So you are one of those leftist hypocrites (sorry for the redundancy) who thinks showing the customary respect for another in the manner of the other guy's culture is wrong when a Republican does it, but bowing and scraping by the President to other nation's leaders when done by a Democrat President is just peachy!
> 
> In other words, no surprises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot. I was simply pointing to your hypocrisy in jumping on Obama for showing foreign leaders respect while ignoring President Bush's attemps to do the same.
Click to expand...


Obama bowed to the Mayor of Tampa, Florida, as far as I know she isn't a "foreign leader".


----------



## mal

Lonestar_logic said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see.  So you are one of those leftist hypocrites (sorry for the redundancy) who thinks showing the customary respect for another in the manner of the other guy's culture is wrong when a Republican does it, but bowing and scraping by the President to other nation's leaders when done by a Democrat President is just peachy!
> 
> In other words, no surprises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. I was simply pointing to your hypocrisy in jumping on Obama for showing foreign leaders respect while ignoring President Bush's attemps to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama bowed to the Mayor of Tampa, Florida, as far as I know she isn't a "foreign leader".
Click to expand...




Yeah, but she Probably has MORE Experience that he does!... 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

Liability said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some things do just speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes........yes they do.*
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your posts, KWC, it appears that the image (ho hum; seen it many times) reflects a very close approximation of your IQ.
> 
> But it _was_ cute how your little pinhead got put to use to mis-label your old family picture.
Click to expand...


*You and Mal seem to be well matched teams.....here are your scores so far.* 

View attachment 10050

*Do keep trying.*


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes........yes they do.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your posts, KWC, it appears that the image (ho hum; seen it many times) reflects a very close approximation of your IQ.
> 
> But it _was_ cute how your little pinhead got put to use to mis-label your old family picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You and Mal seem to be well matched teams.....here are your scores so far.*
> 
> View attachment 10050
> 
> *Do keep trying.*
Click to expand...







peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your posts, KWC, it appears that the image (ho hum; seen it many times) reflects a very close approximation of your IQ.
> 
> But it _was_ cute how your little pinhead got put to use to mis-label your old family picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You and Mal seem to be well matched teams.....here are your scores so far.*
> 
> View attachment 10050
> 
> *Do keep trying.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


*You're such a loyal little toadie, but shouldn't your open mouth be turned the other direction?*

View attachment 10051


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You and Mal seem to be well matched teams.....here are your scores so far.*
> 
> View attachment 10050
> 
> *Do keep trying.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're such a loyal little toadie, but shouldn't your open mouth be turned the other direction?*
> 
> View attachment 10051
Click to expand...







Your Bus is here... The other Epic Failures of the USMB, Dis and Bodey are already on it...

You're in Good Company. 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You and Mal seem to be well matched teams.....here are your scores so far.*
> 
> View attachment 10050
> 
> *Do keep trying.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You're such a loyal little toadie, but shouldn't your open mouth be turned the other direction?*
> 
> View attachment 10051
Click to expand...


You know, you've rounded up quite a catch....you could keep this going for a while.  I'll keep count for you.


----------



## Liability

YoungLefty said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kissing the saudi king??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah.  I see.  So you are one of those leftist hypocrites (sorry for the redundancy) who thinks showing the customary respect for another in the manner of the other guy's culture is wrong when a Republican does it, but bowing and scraping by the President to other nation's leaders when done by a Democrat President is just peachy!
> 
> In other words, no surprises.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot. I was simply pointing to your hypocrisy in jumping on Obama for showing foreign leaders respect while ignoring President Bush's attemps to do the same.
Click to expand...



Alas, puss, you remain the idiot.  

For I originally noted President Obama's obsequious behavior largely as my response to the many liberoidal assbites (like you) who spent so much time deliberately mis-portraying President Bush's diplomatic behavior.

And besides, your "argument" would make sense if President Bush had shown such decorum to a Saudi leader while being deliberately rude to some of our allies.

But President Bush is not the President who does that.  You pal, the child-king, President Obama, however, is.

You hypocritical libs simply cannot be taken seriously.


----------



## ACG22

Liability said:


> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?



To "note" them?  No.  But to provide inaccurate commentary is; very much so.  And I don't see anything in particular about these pictures that seems inappropriate.


----------



## Liability

ACG22 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To "note" them?  No.  But to provide inaccurate commentary is; very much so.  And I don't see anything in particular about these pictures that seems inappropriate.
Click to expand...


I didn't see any inaccurate commentary by Drudge, either.

I have seen some of us (me included) derive some implications from the images.  It is hardly a concern that _you_ (being entirely un-objective) don't "see" any similar implications.


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You're such a loyal little toadie, but shouldn't your open mouth be turned the other direction?*
> 
> View attachment 10051
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, you've rounded up quite a catch....you could keep this going for a while.  I'll keep count for you.
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/114157-when-is-a-military-vet-a-parasite.html

^Must be Punch Drunk... 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You're such a loyal little toadie, but shouldn't your open mouth be turned the other direction?*
> 
> View attachment 10051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you've rounded up quite a catch....you could keep this going for a while.  I'll keep count for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/114157-when-is-a-military-vet-a-parasite.html
> 
> ^Must be Punch Drunk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Must be a day late and a dollar short.  Back under your rock toadie.


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you've rounded up quite a catch....you could keep this going for a while.  I'll keep count for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/114157-when-is-a-military-vet-a-parasite.html
> 
> ^Must be Punch Drunk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be a day late and a dollar short.  Back under your rock toadie.
Click to expand...


Still trying to make a Name for yourself, eh?... 

You can Continue Humping my Leg online if it Keeps you from Vacating your Dome on the Wall behind you! 



peace...


----------



## bodecea

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you've rounded up quite a catch....you could keep this going for a while.  I'll keep count for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/114157-when-is-a-military-vet-a-parasite.html
> 
> ^Must be Punch Drunk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be a day late and a dollar short.  Back under your rock toadie.
Click to expand...




That's all some poor souls have got, ain't it?


----------



## mal

bodecea said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/114157-when-is-a-military-vet-a-parasite.html
> 
> ^Must be Punch Drunk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a day late and a dollar short.  Back under your rock toadie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all some poor souls have got, ain't it?
Click to expand...


Some Poor Souls are so Obsessed with People online that they Dedicate their Siglines to them... 



peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/114157-when-is-a-military-vet-a-parasite.html
> 
> ^Must be Punch Drunk...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a day late and a dollar short.  Back under your rock toadie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still trying to make a Name for yourself, eh?...
> 
> You can Continue Humping my Leg online if it Keeps you from Vacating your Dome on the Wall behind you!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Sadly mal toadie, it is apparent to anyone who stumbles across this thread except for you, that I was here first.  Then you seemed to have felt compelled to show up and defend the ass your nose stays in.


----------



## ACG22

Liability said:


> ACG22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To "note" them?  No.  But to provide inaccurate commentary is; very much so.  And I don't see anything in particular about these pictures that seems inappropriate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't see any inaccurate commentary by Drudge, either.
> 
> I have seen some of us (me included) derive some implications from the images.  It is hardly a concern that _you_ (being entirely un-objective) don't "see" any similar implications.
Click to expand...


Now THAT is funny.  You jump all over the opportunity to expand on Drudge's obvious bias, and then try to discount anyone who shows a modicum of fairness.  Amazing.  This place is just the History channel with curse words.  What a joke.


----------



## Liability

ACG22 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACG22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To "note" them?  No.  But to provide inaccurate commentary is; very much so.  And I don't see anything in particular about these pictures that seems inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any inaccurate commentary by Drudge, either.
> 
> I have seen some of us (me included) derive some implications from the images.  It is hardly a concern that _you_ (being entirely un-objective) don't "see" any similar implications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is funny.  You jump all over the opportunity to expand on Drudge's obvious bias, and then try to discount anyone who shows a modicum of fairness.  Amazing.  This place is just the History channel with curse words.  What a joke.
Click to expand...


Wrong again, fuck face.

What _Drudge_ showed was hardly a bias.  I sure as hell did take the opportunity, though, to comment on the photographic evidence.  And to the extent that _you_ falsely claim to be showing a "modicum of fairness," pardon me while I chortle. 

You are totally non-objective and everyone can smell the stink of your bias a mile off.

If you don't like "this place," you dishonest liberoidal douche-tard, nobody is *making* you infest it with your presence.

Getting BACK on point, though:

Why *does* our stupid President insist on bowing and scraping so often and so unnecessarily (often to the guys who are not exactly our good buddies in the international arena) yet get so snarky and insulting in his behavior toward our closer allies?  Surely even the most irrational Obamaphiles and the worst "in-denial" uber-libs have noted this strange behavior President Obama so often exhibits.


----------



## bodecea

ACG22 said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACG22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To "note" them?  No.  But to provide inaccurate commentary is; very much so.  And I don't see anything in particular about these pictures that seems inappropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any inaccurate commentary by Drudge, either.
> 
> I have seen some of us (me included) derive some implications from the images.  It is hardly a concern that _you_ (being entirely un-objective) don't "see" any similar implications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is funny.  You jump all over the opportunity to expand on Drudge's obvious bias, and then try to discount anyone who shows a modicum of fairness.  Amazing.  This place is just the History channel with curse words.  What a joke.
Click to expand...


Have you gotten your pet name  yet?


----------



## mal

kwc57 said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be a day late and a dollar short.  Back under your rock toadie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to make a Name for yourself, eh?...
> 
> You can Continue Humping my Leg online if it Keeps you from Vacating your Dome on the Wall behind you!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that I was here first.
Click to expand...











peace...


----------



## kwc57

tha malcontent said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to make a Name for yourself, eh?...
> 
> You can Continue Humping my Leg online if it Keeps you from Vacating your Dome on the Wall behind you!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I was here first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I realize that being a butt sniffing toadie kind of limits your visibility and the fumes can make you light headed, so let me point you in the right direction.

kwc57 - post #7 - http://www.usmessageboard.com/2204269-post7.html

mal toadie - post #101 - http://www.usmessageboard.com/2208678-post101.html

Who is humping who toadie?


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> ACG22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any inaccurate commentary by Drudge, either.
> 
> I have seen some of us (me included) derive some implications from the images.  It is hardly a concern that _you_ (being entirely un-objective) don't "see" any similar implications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is funny.  You jump all over the opportunity to expand on Drudge's obvious bias, and then try to discount anyone who shows a modicum of fairness.  Amazing.  This place is just the History channel with curse words.  What a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you gotten your pet name  yet?
Click to expand...



I could REALLY insult ACG22 and just refer to it as a "bodey."

You have disgraced that name so fully, it would probably be unfair to use it, now, however.

On another topic:

You keep ducking the question, skanks.

What is it about *tha malcontent* that makes you obsess over him so endlessly?

Is it loooooove?


----------



## ACG22

Oh go on.  Insults are always the way to show intellect.  Surely you can come up with something.  

Back to the photos... what exactly do you think they indicate?  And are you honestly suggesting that Drudge doesn't have an agenda?  Is honesty foreign to you as well?


----------



## ACG22

bodecea said:


> ACG22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see any inaccurate commentary by Drudge, either.
> 
> I have seen some of us (me included) derive some implications from the images.  It is hardly a concern that _you_ (being entirely un-objective) don't "see" any similar implications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is funny.  You jump all over the opportunity to expand on Drudge's obvious bias, and then try to discount anyone who shows a modicum of fairness.  Amazing.  This place is just the History channel with curse words.  What a joke.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you gotten your pet name  yet?
Click to expand...


I have no idea what you're talking about.  I pop in here occasionally to just put some thoughts on "paper" and see if anyone else has some interesting ones in mind as well.  I really don't care about "pet names" and who gets to be the cool kid on a message board.  I'm well beyond high school.


----------



## Liability

ACG22 said:


> Oh go on.  Insults are always the way to show intellect.  Surely you can come up with something.



Your obvious hypocrisy is amusing.





ACG22 said:


> Back to the photos... what exactly do you think they indicate?  And are you honestly suggesting that Drudge doesn't have an agenda?  Is honesty foreign to you as well?



Honesty to me is home ground.  To you, obviously, it is alien turf.

I already indicated what I believe the photos indicate.  You wouldn't have to ask such stupid questions if you'd stop being too lazy to read the thread, idiot.

And in posting the photos, it would indeed  seem apparent (at least to me) that Mr. Drudge probably had some idea in his own mind.  And?  That means, to your severely limited way of "thinking," that he must have a "bias?"  

Are you ever gonna grow up?


----------



## ACG22

>>Oh go on.  Insults are always the way to show intellect.  Surely you can come up with something.

Your obvious hypocrisy is amusing.

>>Your tenuous grasp on reality is amusing.

>>And hypocrisy regarding what?  Please try to at least participate.  Throw-aways don't keep my interest.

>>Back to the photos... what exactly do you think they indicate?  And are you honestly suggesting that Drudge doesn't have an agenda?  Is honesty foreign to you as well?

Honesty to me is home ground.  To you, obviously, it is alien turf.

>>Is it?  And you've gleaned this from my few posts in this thread?  Amazing!  You are a modern-day Nostradamus!

I already indicated what I believe the photos indicate.  You wouldn't have to ask such stupid questions if you'd stop being too lazy to read the thread, idiot.

>>Well, I was really hoping you'd reiterate your ASSumptions so your bias could be on display for everyone.  I bet you also thought Obama had his hand on the Brazilian girl's ass too, right?  Oh you so silly.

And in posting the photos, it would indeed  seem apparent (at least to me) that Mr. Drudge probably had some idea in his own mind.  And?  That means, to your severely limited way of "thinking," that he must have a "bias?"  

>>Given Drudge's history, yes it's obvious.  But also given that the photos show nothing more than our head of state meeting and chatting with other heads of state, it inherently requires some sort of bias to draw ANY conclusions.  There's absolutely nothing that can be accurately inferred from these photos.  Congratulations, you're out of the closet!

Are you ever gonna grow up?

>>Been there, done that.  Now I'm having fun with keyboard heroes apparently.


----------



## Liability

ACG22 said:


> >>Oh go on.  Insults are always the way to show intellect.  Surely you can come up with something.
> 
> Your obvious hypocrisy is amusing.
> 
> >>Your tenuous grasp on reality is amusing.
> 
> >>And hypocrisy regarding what?  Please try to at least participate.  Throw-aways don't keep my interest.
> 
> >>Back to the photos... what exactly do you think they indicate?  And are you honestly suggesting that Drudge doesn't have an agenda?  Is honesty foreign to you as well?
> 
> Honesty to me is home ground.  To you, obviously, it is alien turf.
> 
> >>Is it?  And you've gleaned this from my few posts in this thread?  Amazing!  You are a modern-day Nostradamus!
> 
> I already indicated what I believe the photos indicate.  You wouldn't have to ask such stupid questions if you'd stop being too lazy to read the thread, idiot.
> 
> >>Well, I was really hoping you'd reiterate your ASSumptions so your bias could be on display for everyone.  I bet you also thought Obama had his hand on the Brazilian girl's ass too, right?  Oh you so silly.
> 
> And in posting the photos, it would indeed  seem apparent (at least to me) that Mr. Drudge probably had some idea in his own mind.  And?  That means, to your severely limited way of "thinking," that he must have a "bias?"
> 
> >>Given Drudge's history, yes it's obvious.  But also given that the photos show nothing more than our head of state meeting and chatting with other heads of state, it inherently requires some sort of bias to draw ANY conclusions.  There's absolutely nothing that can be accurately inferred from these photos.  Congratulations, you're out of the closet!
> 
> Are you ever gonna grow up?
> 
> >>Been there, done that.  Now I'm having fun with keyboard heroes apparently.



Aside from proving that you are not bright enough to use the Board's very simple quote function, was there any valid reason for the gibberish post of yours?

The facts are, stupid, that you engage in your own petty style of ad hominem at the same time that you offer gratuitous criticism of the use of ad hominem.  This makes you a transparently laughable hypocrite.

I did already express my view of the images shared by Drudge.  Thus, your asking of the "question" is stupid of you.

The use of the remarkably witty turn of phrase "ASSumptions" wouldn't be using ad hominem again would it!?



You are a joke.  You pretend to be "all growed up," but you are remarkably plodding and unsophisticated.

By the way, moron, I happen to be on record here as being critical of the misleading photo (still) of President Obama "oogling" the young lass with the notable posterior.   The video, in my estimation, made it quite clear that his attention was actually directed towards the steps as a matter of courtesy and safety for another.  I have no problem being critical of President Obama over a number of things.  But your hunch was wrong because that wasn't one of them.  I tend to focus on his political ideology and actions (and speeches) and less on the petty crap.

I leave that kind of pettiness to jokes like you.


----------



## bodecea

ACG22 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACG22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is funny.  You jump all over the opportunity to expand on Drudge's obvious bias, and then try to discount anyone who shows a modicum of fairness.  Amazing.  This place is just the History channel with curse words.  What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gotten your pet name  yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I pop in here occasionally to just put some thoughts on "paper" and see if anyone else has some interesting ones in mind as well.  I really don't care about "pet names" and who gets to be the cool kid on a message board.  *I'm well beyond high school*.
Click to expand...


Yes, as most of us are well beyond high school.   Some....not so much.  But if you continue "conversing"  with Liability, you will learn soon enough about his pet names.   Then, you will have....arrived.


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> ACG22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gotten your pet name  yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about.  I pop in here occasionally to just put some thoughts on "paper" and see if anyone else has some interesting ones in mind as well.  I really don't care about "pet names" and who gets to be the cool kid on a message board.  *I'm well beyond high school*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as most of us are well beyond high school.   Some....not so much.  But if you continue "conversing"  with Liability, you will learn soon enough about his pet names.   Then, you will have....arrived.
Click to expand...


boredtoseeya is fixated on tha malcontent and to a lesser extent on me.  She is actually upset over her refined username!  

It _*is*_ refined, too.  It accurately captures her essence.

After a few moments of "conversing" with the skanky one, most people realize that they ARE boredtoseeya, boredtoseeya.


----------



## Polk

Baruch Menachem said:


> It is not so much the how as the who.
> 
> and the how also.
> 
> Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.
> 
> He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends



That was Lula in the OP, but hey, they're both brown so it's close enough, right?


----------



## Liability

Polk said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not so much the how as the who.
> 
> and the how also.
> 
> Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.
> 
> He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was Lula in the OP, but hey, they're both brown so it's close enough, right?
Click to expand...


Lula?

It might be that in your own misguided way, you have a different word in mind.

And, what exactly was in the OP?  Quote it.


----------



## Polk

Liability said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not so much the how as the who.
> 
> and the how also.
> 
> Kowtowing to the chinese and the Saudis..... embracing Chavez, fingers in the face of the Israelis and the Canadians, we are seeing a pattern here.
> 
> He is polite to creeps and rude to our friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was Lula in the OP, but hey, they're both brown so it's close enough, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lula?
> 
> It might be that in your own misguided way, you have a different word in mind.
> 
> And, what exactly was in the OP?  Quote it.
Click to expand...


I used exactly the word I had in mind. That poster was talking about how chummy Obama was with Chavez in the pictures you posted, but Chavez isn't in any of those pictures. Lula was though...



Liability said:


> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio *Lula* da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.


----------



## Liability

Polk said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was Lula in the OP, but hey, they're both brown so it's close enough, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lula?
> 
> It might be that in your own misguided way, you have a different word in mind.
> 
> And, what exactly was in the OP?  Quote it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used exactly the word I had in mind. That poster was talking about how chummy Obama was with Chavez in the pictures you posted, but Chavez isn't in any of those pictures. Lula was though...
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio *Lula* da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Oh.  Ok.  I see.

I thought you were attempting to suggest something else.

My mistake.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Liability said:


> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?



Obama is basically a classless buffoon.  Coming from the background he did he apparently was never taught any manners.  His advisors appear to be cut from the same cloth.


----------



## bodecea

PatekPhilippe said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is basically a classless buffoon.  Coming from the background he did he apparently was never taught any manners.  His advisors appear to be cut from the same cloth.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm sure that's it.  After all someone like him could not possibly have any class or poise.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

bodecea said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is basically a classless buffoon.  Coming from the background he did he apparently was never taught any manners.  His advisors appear to be cut from the same cloth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that's it.  After all someone like him could not possibly have any class or poise.
Click to expand...


Indeed....abandoned by his father...raised in a muslim country as a child...then goes to Hawaii and becomes a pot smoking elitist attending The Punaho School plus still raised in a dysfunctional family....I can see how you arrived at the same conclusion as I.


----------



## bodecea

PatekPhilippe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is basically a classless buffoon.  Coming from the background he did he apparently was never taught any manners.  His advisors appear to be cut from the same cloth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that's it.  After all someone like him could not possibly have any class or poise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed....abandoned by his father...raised in a muslim country as a child...then goes to Hawaii and becomes a pot smoking elitist attending The Punaho School plus still raised in a dysfunctional family....I can see how you arrived at the same conclusion as I.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm sure that that is what I did.


----------



## Liability

bodecea said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that's it.  After all someone like him could not possibly have any class or poise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed....abandoned by his father...raised in a muslim country as a child...then goes to Hawaii and becomes a pot smoking elitist attending The Punaho School plus still raised in a dysfunctional family....I can see how you arrived at the same conclusion as I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that that is what I did.
Click to expand...


Who do you have to check with to be sure if you meant what you think you meant?  

Everyone and his uncle knows what you meant, skank.

That you have nothing to back up what you meant, though, constitutes another problem in your long list of problems for ever hoping to achieve any measure of credibility.


----------



## ACG22

How does using ridiculous bias to pick apart still photos of a gathering of heads of state (with added bias from Drudge) amount to critiquing the president's political ideology?  I'm pretty sure that trying to take a still image and manipulate perception of it with inaccurate commentary is indeed "the petty crap".

Oops.


----------



## Intense

Liability said:


> Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
> 
> Or is it fair to say that the President behaves very oddly toward other heads of state?
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. President Barack Obama hugs Brazil's President Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An image from Yahoo Images (slightly different than the one on Drudge) featuring President *oBOWman* acting obsequious again.
> 
> 2b:   The DRUDGE lead image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President *oBOWma* doing his bowing thing from a slightly different angle.
> 
> 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A slightly different form of diplomacy taken with regard to our arguably closest ally, the Canadians.  "U.S. President Barack Obama (R) greets Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper at the Nuclear Security Summit in Washington April 12, 2010.
> 
> If memory serves, this President also pointed his finger in the face of the Israeli PM recently while making a "point" of some sort.
> 
> WTF is wrong with this man?




Is DRUDGE wrong to note these images of President Obama?
NO!


----------

